# Sharkey Comes up with Nh35Movt seiko sbdx019 62mas homage



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

http://stores.ebay.com/heimedallrwatche0


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Easy pass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maki57 (Oct 1, 2016)

Missed opportunity for irony by not putting a 9015 inside instead.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

maki57 said:


> Missed opportunity for irony by not putting a 9015 inside instead.


Well, that depends really ...

Why would you want to put a Miyota movement in a Seiko homage ?

Like the domed sapphire and drilled lugs on this one ...

Any more info forthcoming ? Other specs ?

Regards,


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

Matierial :316L stainless steel , 

movt:Japan NH35A Ceramic bezel insert,


 WR:200Meters


 Dial:Swiss Super luminous C3


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

If it is close to Sharkey 6105 pricing I'll be interested


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The renderings say nothing, it might be beautiful or a piece of junk..personally I hope it will have a better AR coated sapphire and sunburst dial.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just going by the renders, it looks like a sunburst dial ... would be great if it was more grey than a black, as then it would be more like the SBDX019 that it is supposed to homage !

Good that we now have a bit more information ...

Any idea when we can see a prototype ? 

Date of completion and sale ?

Regards,


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

54watch.com


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Cvp33 said:


> 54watch.com


I don't believe or think they are the same watch ...

Look closely at the pics and specs again . There are differences ... also why would there be a separate thread ?

Regards,


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Not sure. I bought all of my Sharkeys from Legend on eBay and he has this watch listed now on eBay, he's posting as Legend on WUS now and he directed us to his website 54watch.com.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/62MAS-Homa...8752319?hash=item3f8aa115bf:g:jhMAAOSwUchZ8FZ



phlabrooy said:


> I don't believe or think they are the same watch ...
> 
> Look closely at the pics and specs again . There are differences ... also why would there be a separate thread ?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Cvp33 said:


> Not sure. I bought all of my Sharkeys from Legend on eBay and he has this watch listed now on eBay, he's posting as Legend on WUS now and he directed us to his website 54watch.com.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/62MAS-Homa...8752319?hash=item3f8aa115bf:g:jhMAAOSwUchZ8FZ


Yeah, and that's where the confusion comes in ...

That 54 watch is on the other thread ... posted by Legendwatch.

That's the watch you posted on the ebay site.

This watch here, in this thread is different ... different domed sapphire, different bezel teeth, different bezel insert material ( Ceramic here, aluminium on 54/ Legend site), and drilled lugs !

They definitely look to be two different watches ...

Will wait till more information comes in regarding these two ...

As the thread title mentions, it's Sharkey, on this thread, not 54 ... but there are Sharkey logo watches on 54 site, too ...

As I said ... very confusing !!!

Regards,


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Either way I'm a buyer. The 62mas is a no-brainer for me at $189. The bronze turtle at $366 is giving me pause. If that one get's into the $250 zip code I'm in! Blue + bronze, what's not to love!


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The style of the 62MAS is stunning. Simply a masterpiece. The timeless and clear design has fascinated me for years. In the last years the 62MAS came more and more in focus, that was reinforced by the relunch of the SLA017/SBDX019 with its ambitious price. I think we will see more homages in the next years. 

With a NH35 movement and a ceramic bezel the Sharkey would be very competitive. I hope they will forget the "rotten fish" on the dial and change it to a serious logo.;-)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Nanda said:


> I hope they will forget the "rotten fish" on the dial and change it to a serious logo.;-)


Yeah, it would be interesting to see what logo they come out with on this one !

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## snather (Mar 27, 2015)

Nanda said:


> I hope they will forget the "rotten fish" on the dial and change it to a serious logo.;-)


I have the sharkey 6105 homage and I must say I think that in person the "rotten fish" looks quite nice. Or a least I like it.

Cheers


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm interested...
Not as much as if that was from Merkur
Much more than for the one from 54watches...

I'll keep my eyes opened !


----------



## F_K (Aug 31, 2015)

Any wrist shots yet?? This one definitely got my attention...


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

phlabrooy said:


> Well, that depends really ...
> 
> Why would you want to put a Miyota movement in a Seiko homage ?
> 
> ...


Late to the party but to answer your first question, 
You would use the 9015 because it is a better movement and it easily runs within chronometer spec on accident and no Seiko or Seiko clone can do that on purpose. 
The 9015 is also thinner so for a "skindiver" homage means you can build it thin like the original and still be 200m or 300m rated. 
Lastly for those of you who think they have to have a crappy seiko movement in everything it's just time to grow a little bit, If Citizen could be bothered to make decent watches to go around their flawless movement I would throw all my modern Sucko's on eBay today...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Flavor of the week.


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

take order on taobao link frist

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...WKYGbH&id=560959792351&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

OldeCrow said:


> Lastly for those of you who think they have to have a crappy seiko movement in everything it's just time to grow a little bit,


If you think Seiko makes crappy movements perhaps it's better for you not to buy a Seiko or a Seiko homage.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

OldeCrow said:


> Late to the party but to answer your first question,
> You would use the 9015 because it is a better movement and it easily runs within chronometer spec on accident and no Seiko or Seiko clone can do that on purpose.
> The 9015 is also thinner so for a "skindiver" homage means you can build it thin like the original and still be 200m or 300m rated.
> Lastly for those of you who think they have to have a crappy seiko movement in everything it's just time to grow a little bit, If Citizen could be bothered to make decent watches to go around their flawless movement I would throw all my modern Sucko's on eBay today...


You of course are more than entitled to your own opinion, mate ... of course you can put a Citizen movement into a Seiko homage.

I mean, people have done a lot worse, no doubt ! It's just a bit sacrilegious, if you like ! :roll:

However, you obviously don't see it that way ... fine.

The 9015 is a great movement for sure, but it is still has not been around long enough for anyone to know anymore about it.

On the other hand, Seiko movements will run 10, 15, 20 years even, without issues, or a service even, if well cared for ...

I have a 36 year old Seiko which runs as strong as ever !

So, as far as Seikos being crappy movements, well, as I mentioned earlier, that's your opinion.

... and yeah, I guess they are not for you, so steer clear !   

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

stephenyi_2016 said:


> take order on taobao link frist
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...WKYGbH&id=560959792351&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


So, is there no branding or logo ?

Is it just sterile dial and caseback ?

It otherwise looks quite nice with good specs ...

Regards,


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

phlabrooy said:


> So, is there no branding or logo ?
> 
> Is it just sterile dial and caseback ?
> 
> ...


there is no branding or logo for version1.0

It's just sterile dial and caseback for version1.0


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

stephenyi_2016 said:


> there is no branding or logo for version1.0
> 
> It's just sterile dial and caseback for version1.0


Would it not be better to have some kind of logo or name ?

Would it not look much better ?

So, if this is going to be version 1.0, will there be more versions later ?

Regards,


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah if that's v1.0 and sterile, I'll definitely wait for v2.0 or a Merkur version that, no doubt, will be released for preorder in a while...
That's not like a flieger or a vintage pannie, both of which do look good with sterile dial. Here, it feels too... empty.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

I think no logo is far preferable to a crappy one. I prefer this over the other Sharkey 62mas homage that says FiftyFour and has "200" in a shade of red that is approaching magenta.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

And let's not forget what we're looking at.

A Chinese homage watch costing $115 vs the Seiko SBDX019 62MAS watch costing $3072.

just sayin'...


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

phlabrooy said:


> You of course are more than entitled to your own opinion, mate ... of course you can put a Citizen movement into a Seiko homage.
> 
> I mean, people have done a lot worse, no doubt ! It's just a bit sacrilegious, if you like ! :roll:
> 
> ...


Nobody puts Omega movements in Omega homages, Rolex movements in Rolex homages, it's more than a little incongruous to demand a Seiko movement in a Seiko homage. 
I suppose it does seem a little sacrilegious but why settle when you can make a measurable improvement in the product, nobody is objecting to sapphire glass and the original had plexi. The amount of time the 9015 has been around doesn't contribute to how good it is at all, they don't magically get better with age. 
I know it's relatively new but it has been torture tested in lots of oversized micro brand watches which are subjected to lots of stress in daily wear and if they were going to have failure issues these forums would be full of examples of it.
Sure 30 year old Seikos still run great, but Seiko isn't making the same watches they were making 30 years ago, they are not even close. We do seem to have grown used to paying more for far less though.

My watch timing machine separates the facts from opinions really quickly and the timing machine says the 9015 is better, fact. 
In fact the 8L in my Marine Master doesn't run as nice as most of my 9015's, it runs good but 9015's (at least all the ones I have) are spectacular to behold on a timing machine.
I'm not a Seiko hater I just hate to see it used when there is a better choice and the Seiko movement does have it's place, If it's a terrible homage then having a Seiko movement will leave you with options for modding. 
If it's the best homage ever of the 62mas then I would be happier with a Miyota and just enjoy wearing it.

One other factor here which Steve0 has pointed out is the cost and the Seiko movement is cheaper, by 20 or 30 dollars I think so there is that...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well I'd wait for the deluxe edition with the high-beat movement, ceramic insert, sapphire crystal, etc, etc. The MM300 hommage felt somehow wrong cause the watch is in production but this one is fair game as far as I am concerned.


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

Sharkey Japan NH35A Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster Man 62MAS SBDX019 Sapphire glass_Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP





















https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...4VQQeo&id=560959792351&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ can you put it on ebay?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This looks as plastic and tasteless as a McDonalds basic burger


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> This looks as plastic and *tasteless as a McDonalds basic burger*


Thems fightin' words, son.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like a matt black dial. I have expected a dark gray sunburst dial. The sunburst effect is one of the essential characteristics of the 62MAS. Without that and without printing on the dial I am out. (


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

what's the size? 37?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Thems fightin' words, son.


Challenge accepted


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Challenge accepted


You sure know how to destroy a man's cherished illusions. Dayum.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I️ can’t keep up with these China Seiko homages. Who is making the 54 brand 62 Mas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

jlow28 said:


> I️ can't keep up with these China Seiko homages. Who is making the 54 brand 62 Mas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Legend Watch.

In fact, when I asked Sophy, the Legend Watch company rep, about all the different " producers " of all the variations of Seiko Homage watches being cranked out - AND I named *every supplier *I could think of in our conversation - her simple reply was *" We made them all."

*Something to consider during your purchase process.

My personal opinion is Sophy gave an accurate, honest answer.

After the manufacture of the cases, the parts might be boxed up and sent to different "finishers and assemblers" representing their own accounts/clients...i.e. - MWW, Merkur, Sharkey - which is Legend Watch, and most likely brokers like TaoBao, Spreenow, and any of the sellers we see popping up on ebay.

One source, many sellers. Varying quality and pricing. Pick your poison, roll your dice.

I got my Sharkey 6105 from Legend Watch, am totally pleased with the watch at the price point I paid and will stick with them for future purchases. YMMV.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

More information can be found at Legend Watch. Looks quite professional.

If Legend Watch build all the homages I am wondering why the Fifty Four 62MAS differs in some points from the watch shown here. Alu bezel insert vs. ceramic. Furthermore, it seems the date windows is more aligned with the hour indexes at the Fifty Four.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

From the looks and specs, this Heimdallr 62MAS version looks like it would be quite a good beater watch ...




























It has a better looking bezel, as far as the teeth are concerned ... and a nicer domed sapphire ... but the absence of a logo or wording on the dial, definitely makes it look uninteresting, cheap and BORING !!!

The 54 version has a much better, refined look to it, apart from the rather insignificant bezel teeth ...

Will wait for more pics and info on both of them.

Regards,


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> From the looks and specs, this Heimdallr 62MAS version looks like it would be quite a good beater watch ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might work with a little modification... but that's extra $$ innit. Sigh.
And wassup with no pip? Is that some new design? Crikey.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a great base.
But without a marked dial, ideally a sunrayed grey one, it indeed seems unfinished, boring, cheap...
It might have been ok with a sterile dial had said dial been an interesting, rich, textured affair. Here? Well, let's say I'll have to wait for another variant that I'm sure will follow in the next few months...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

A Sharkey should have a shark on the dial. I'll wait for a shark dial version.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

OldeCrow said:


> Nobody puts Omega movements in Omega homages, Rolex movements in Rolex homages, it's more than a little incongruous to demand a Seiko movement in a Seiko homage.


Simple answer: an Omega or a Rolex movement doesn't cost $25 like the NH35, and for the money it's an excellent movement, not cheap junk.



phlabrooy said:


> From the looks and specs, this Heimdallr 62MAS version looks like it would be quite a good beater watch ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the production model? Without lumed dot on the bezel?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Nanda said:


> More information can be found at Legend Watch. Looks quite professional.
> 
> If Legend Watch build all the homages I am wondering why the Fifty Four 62MAS differs in some points from the watch shown here. Alu bezel insert vs. ceramic. Furthermore, it seems the date windows is more aligned with the hour indexes at the Fifty Four.


Is that link to Legend Watch their official site? I've also seen one that ends in .ch? I sent an email to the .cn version a couple days ago asking about shipping options but have yet to hear back.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Is that link to Legend Watch their official site? I've also seen one that ends in .ch? I sent an email to the .cn version a couple days ago asking about shipping options but have yet to hear back.


Check this thread for details of the FiftyFour watches. In order to order them go to www.fiftyfourwatch.com/watches. Sophy should be able to answer your questions ([email protected]).


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Nanda said:


> Check this thread for details of the FiftyFour watches. In order to order them go to www.fiftyfourwatch.com/watches. Sophy should be able to answer your questions ([email protected]).


I was intrigued by the legendwatch.cn site because the SBDX001 with ST2130 is priced $50 lower than on the 54watch site. The contact from that site is the same email for Sophy that you posted but there has been no reply. I'll try again.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I was intrigued by the legendwatch.cn site because the SBDX001 with ST2130 is priced $50 lower than on the 54watch site. The contact from that site is the same email for Sophy that you posted but there has been no reply. I'll try again.


I understand. I have also noticed that there are differences in prices and options between the websites. The 62MAS is offered on both sites, but the colors are only selectable at fiftyfourwatch.com. I think you will get an answer from Sophy. I wrote some times with her.

The SBDX001 looks nice. Except the shark on the dial (I am not a friend of toy watches b-)). Due to that I have ordered the MERKUR in August, but still waiting for delivery.:think:


----------



## sharkey_2016 (Nov 20, 2017)

band update


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks good... But that also looks like silicone and therefore a "lint magnet".
There is much to love in this, but sadly also loads too loath. And I say sadly because that's mostly details.
Had they put a logo and some markings on the dial, plus a real rubber strap, I'd be all over it. The way it is? Meh, paint me unconvinced...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

sharkey_2016 said:


> band update
> View attachment 12669669
> View attachment 12669673
> View attachment 12669675
> View attachment 12669677


That strap looks strangely long...

And are you changing the dial to have a sunburst finish for instance?


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

There is some room for improvement but I'm digging it. I am assuming it's still a work in progress ?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

This one is probably definitive.
But it's very likely that either Sharkey will come out with other versions but to long after, hopefully with a correctly designed dial...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm digging it as well! Looking very nice!


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

There are some pictures at Taobao clearly indicate a sunburst dial. Looks great.

Now a few imprints on the dial and drilled lugs. Ready is the perfect daily beater.b-)


----------



## sharkey_2016 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

sharkey_2016 said:


> View attachment 12686489
> View attachment 12686491
> View attachment 12686493
> View attachment 12686495


Are you going to make one with the shark logo as well? And is the crystal acrylic?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, not looking bad at all...
Now just print something in that dial like
"Sharkey 200m automatic" or something, and I'll probably jump on it...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Love the crystal and the distortion ...



















Didn't the original render show drilled lugs, though ?

Yeah, if only it came with some wording and logo, it would be really great !

Regards,


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

cuthbert said:


> Are you going to make one with the shark logo as well? And is the crystal acrylic?


I think a version with printed dial will come soon. Based on the information at Taobao you can order the watch with acrylic crystal or sapphire at slightly higher price.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

phlabrooy said:


> Love the crystal and the distortion ...
> 
> Didn't the original render show drilled lugs, though ?
> 
> ...


You are right. The first renderings indicated drilled lugs. As the original every 62MAS homage should have it too.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to have a logo that reflects the technical character of the 62MAS. Attached a quick draft how a logo could look like. It reflects the M of MAS. Based on that style many other options would be possible. I do not know if such a logo is already used by a company. I don't think there's much new in the 21st century.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Or white on a gray dial.









I am not a graphic designer, as you can imagine. Any other ideas?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I may have too much time.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Or how about this?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

First one is better, imho.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah first one is fine...
But somehow I'm not convinced they'll take the clue and charge their plans.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I also don't think I/we have any influence on the design. It's a little fun playing around. I would order the watch (or more than one) right away with a printed dial. Doomed sapphire crystal, the ceramic bezel and the sunburn dial are stunning. 

A problem will be to order it. Taobao is in Chinese only. Until now I could not find another source.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just a heads up for those who is still looking for the 62mas homage. Armida just drop this bomb 4 hours ago, they said will be available later today, 38mm:


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> Just a heads up for those who is still looking for the 62mas homage. Armida just drop this bomb 4 hours ago, they said will be available later today, 38mm:


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Forever8895 said:


> Just a heads up for those who is still looking for the 62mas homage. Armida just drop this bomb 4 hours ago, they said will be available later today, 38mm:


That is one hideously disproportionate looking crown on the Armida.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nah, looks fine to me, for a 300 m wr crown this is.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Forever8895 said:


> Just a heads up for those who is still looking for the 62mas homage. Armida just drop this bomb 4 hours ago, they said will be available later today, 38mm:


Yeah, I just saw this on Instagram ...

Sure looks as if the 62MAS homage is the Flavour-of-the-Month, these days !!!

But then, hey, who's complaining ... the more, the merrier !!!

No, I think that crown is not really too big at all ...

Regards,


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah the crown looks a bit oversized and the strap is a tropic, not a waffle... But I can live with that.
Now that's Armida so that's probably quite a bit more expensive, but that's still to see...

As said previously, the more the merrier,

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I will definitely grab one of the Armida. Or two. ;-) 

The price performance ratio of Armida is quite right. They have a working quality control and Chris is a trustworthy guy. |>


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Armida A12 now on their website now at $349, with NH35 movement.

Anyone interested? They’re having 15% discount now till 24th Dec.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

They just took it down, maybe to update with more information. From the new picture, the dome crystal is awesome, it looks very similar to what Seiko offer for 4000$


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Forever8895 said:


> it looks very similar to what Seiko offer for 4000$


Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Is the lug to lug too long?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

ARMIDA A12 300m

We are offering this version with a NH35 movement.

This movement is well known as an excellent and very reliable movement.

The NH35 features: 24 Jewel - automatic winding - power reserve is about 40h when fully charged - second stops when crown pulled out.

- 316l stainless steel case.
- Grey sunbrush dial with raised indices
- All silver hands.
- C3 lumed bezel dot, hour markers and hands.
- 38 mm case diameter
- 38 mm bezel diameter
- Lug to lug 48 mm
- Lug distance 20 mm
- Height 13.8mm.
- Sapphire crystal 3mm domed like a vintage plexi crystal
- Anti reflective coating on the inside crystal
- 20mm rubber strap
- Waterproof to 300m/990 feet
- Screwed and signed crown 7mm
- 1 Year International Warranty



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Armida A12 now on their website now at $349, with NH35 movement.
> 
> Anyone interested? They're having 15% discount now till 24th Dec.





Forever8895 said:


> They just took it down, maybe to update with more information. From the new picture, the dome crystal is awesome, it looks very similar to what Seiko offer for 4000$


Oops, looks like it's back on Armida website and price increased to $379 with NH35 movement and $579 with ETA2824 movement.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Oops, looks like it's back on Armida website and price increased to $379 with NH35 movement and $579 with ETA2824 movement.


We should have ordered while it was at 349$


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Armida A12 now on their website now at $349, with NH35 movement.
> 
> Anyone interested? They're having 15% discount now till 24th Dec.


Yes! Order placed.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> We should have ordered while it was at 349$


Lol, maybe we should have done that. But I had already ordered my 62mas homage from 54Watches for $209 shipping included. Another 3 - 6 weeks of wait for their 37/38 mm model with NH35 movement. And I don't expect dial to be as good looking as Armida A12 though. 



T3C said:


> Yes! Order placed.


Wow, that was fast! |>


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> But I had already ordered my 62mas homage from 54Watches for $209 shipping included. Another 3 - 6 weeks of wait for their 37/38 mm model with NH35 movement.


Yeah, I also placed my order with Sophy ...

This one has a great looking Grey sunburst dial, though !

So, it looks like these will have either the Diashock or Incabloc on the respective dials ... the Diashock is more in keeping with the original though !

Regards,


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

T3C said:


> Yes! Order placed.


Me too. You can't go wrong with this.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I am wondering if there will be a different dial for the ETA version, since it has 25 jewels (not 24 as the NH35).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, I also placed my order with Sophy ...
> 
> This one has a great looking Grey sunburst dial, though !
> 
> ...


Yup, this new A12 definitely have a better looking dial than FiftyFourWatch 62mas. Other step ups are vintage plexi like dome sapphire crystal and 300 m wr. Imho, A12 ($323 after 15% discount) definitely still worth the premium over 54Watch 62mas ($279 w/free shipping code) now.

Edit : Plus I need to wait for my 54Watch at least another month, while A12 should be ready for shipment now, I think.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Nanda said:


> I am wondering if there will be a different dial for the ETA version, since it has 25 jewels (not 24 as the NH35).


The picture of the ETA version has Incabloc 25 Jewels on the dial, the other has Diashock 24 Jewels ...


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Could they all be from the same factory? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, I have a feeling they are.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Could they all be from the same factory?


HaHaha, actually I was just thinking the exact same thing ...

All 3 versions seem to be getting released at more or less the same time ... case wise probably identical !

So, it is definitely a strong possibility !

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> HaHaha, actually I was just thinking the exact same thing ...
> 
> All 3 versions seem to be getting released at more or less the same time ... case wise probably identical !
> 
> ...


Maybe someone can ask Sophy? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Was wondering about the lugs ... but they are most definitely drilled !


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, nice dome shape crystal and surprising curved lugs too.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Seiko should have released their "plebian" version like this.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, I was too slow, the NH 35 version is sold out already.

Well, I guess I'll have to see what happens with the Sharkey. Or a possible Merkur... Or...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Wow, I was too slow, the NH 35 version is sold out already.
> 
> Well, I guess I'll have to see what happens with the Sharkey. Or a possible Merkur... Or...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Merkur will surely release one but they will be ready next Thanksgiving 2018...

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, this new A12 definitely have a better looking dial than FiftyFourWatch 62mas. Other step ups are *vintage plexi like dome sapphire crystal and 300 m wr.* Imho, A12 ($323 after 15% discount) definitely still worth the premium over 54Watch 62mas ($279 w/free shipping code) now.


I was just comparing the two.
Do you mean to say the FIFTY FOUR do not offer_ "*vintage plexi like dome sapphire crystal and 300 m wr." *_?

If so, I missed that when I was looking at it at their site.
I was pretty sure in every way *Armida* and *54* were identical (the NH35 version), except for the name, obviously.

PS: And for the rubber strap version (not bracelet), 54 was $239, free shipping.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I was just comparing the two.
> Do you mean to say the FIFTY FOUR do not offer_ "*vintage plexi like dome sapphire crystal and 300 m wr." *_?
> 
> If so, I missed that when I was looking at it at their site.
> ...


Well, FiftyFourWatch 62mas have single dome sapphire crystal and 200 m wr ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, FiftyFourWatch 62mas have single dome sapphire crystal and *200 m wr *...


Thank you.
Well, for me, 200 or 300 - all equally good.

If I am ever in a situation where my watch remains water resistant for longer than 2 minutes, 
and at a depth deeper than 3 meters, I am probably not gonna be concerned about how my watch is doing. ;-)
I probably got other things to do - like trying to NOT drown.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Thank you.
> Well, for me, 200 or 300 - all equally good.
> 
> If I am ever in a situation where my watch remains water resistant for longer than 2 minutes,
> ...


You're welcome Bro. ;-)

Edit : One more difference, warranty - Armida 1 year, 54Watch 2 years.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> ... Imho, A12 ($323 after 15% discount) definitely still worth the premium over 54Watch 62mas ($279 w/free shipping code) now.
> ...





Chronopolis said:


> ...
> PS: And for the rubber strap version (not bracelet), 54 was $239, free shipping.


I see.

After changing to another device's browser, I finally spotted the non bracelet rubber strap version at $249 you are talking about.

Maybe it is just me. But I feel that the bracelet used for the $279 model, is very cheapo looking. I would save $30 and go for the rubber version.

Hold on, wait ...

I did went for the black dial rubber strap version, more than a month ago, at the early bird preorder price of $189, excluding shipping $20, lol. :-d


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

So, it looks like the Sharkey which is available on e bay right now as a pre-sale model, comes in a 62MAS version at $189, and a SLA017 version with sapphire at $220.

Both versions price will increase by $20 once they go into full production ...

The 54watch model which was $189 on pre-order, is now $249 with waffle and $279 on bracelet.

So, I think the main difference between the Sharkey and 54Watch versions is the ceramic insert, higher domed crystal, which comes in sapphire and non sapphire, and the size at 40mm for the Sharkey, as compared with the aluminium insert, less domed sapphire, and 38mm size of the 54Watch model ... and the price, of course !

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> So, it looks like the Sharkey which is available on e bay right now as a pre-sale model, comes in a 62MAS version at $189, and a SLA017 version with sapphire at $220.
> 
> Both versions price will increase by $20 once they go into full production ...
> 
> ...


Just check out the Sharkey you pointed out in eBay. Nice, especially the ceramic bezel insert.

But the sterile dial is a bit of a turn off for me. :-d


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just check out the Sharkey you pointed out in eBay.
> *Nice, especially the ceramic bezel insert. But the sterile dial is a bit of a turn off for me.* :-d


My sentiments also.
I am torn.
Dammit.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> But the sterile dial is a bit of a turn off for me. :-d


Yes, exactly ... a real deal breaker.

Otherwise, quite a nice piece ...

Since these are pre-sale models, I wonder if the later production ones will have a logo/branding, etc ???

Regards,


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Where is it on eBay? I've looked (quickly) but I couldn't find it...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mineral : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-Japan-NH35A-62MAS-Diver-Automatic-Wristwatch-MarineMaster-Man-SBDX019/152813795067?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140513073955%26meid%3D9b78972e67a04fbeb4f391440da72d10%26pid%3D100037%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D253183327795&_trksid=p2047675.c100037.m2107
;-)


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Saphir : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-NH35A-62MAS-Diver-Automatic-Wristwatch-MarineMaster-Man-SLA017-Sapphire/152813803283?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41375%26meid%3D1b4e9c36765e4ee2afca2fa10bb38590%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D152813795067&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

French_connection2 said:


> Saphir : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-NH35A-62MAS-Diver-Automatic-Wristwatch-MarineMaster-Man-SLA017-Sapphire/152813803283?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41375%26meid%3D1b4e9c36765e4ee2afca2fa10bb38590%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D152813795067&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> ;-)


No rating and not even a sales conclude yet. I wouldn't want to be the first to take the risk.


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> No rating and not even a sales conclude yet. I wouldn't want to be the first to take the risk.


When I checked, I saw that the seller, heimedallrwatche_0, had a rating of 7 and had 9 completed sales from October to November of this year.


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

I ordered from Heimdallr. $189 delivered seemed worth a chance for Sapphire, ceramic and NH35.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

texastom said:


> I ordered from Heimdallr. $189 delivered seemed worth a chance for Sapphire, ceramic and NH35.


The version for $189 does not have a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Oh look! Here's another 62MAS homage from Sharkey.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Whatever LTM means, better than the clean one.

I would prefer my version ;o)


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Or maybe even one of these Seiko a-la-filipino 62mas specials? It's a Seiko 7S26-0040 with an aftermarket 62 mas dial.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Steve0 said:


> Or maybe even one of these Seiko a-la-filipino 62mas specials? It's a Seiko 7S26-0040 with an aftermarket 62 mas dial.


Nice alternative. I have already 3 of them


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Merkur will surely release one but they will be ready next Thanksgiving 2018...
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


After taking pre-orders in March, sending out false shipping numbers, and not communicating their endless delays :-d


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll likely get a sapphire+logo version...

And we'll see when we get it. The safe one regarding delays was Armida but it just sold out too fast.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

The delivery of the logo version is announced between February 1 and March 2, 2018 on ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-62MAS-Diver-Automatic-Wristwatch-Man-SLA017-Box-type-Sapphire-NEW-LOGO/152818764319?hash=item2394b54a1f:g:dpEAAOSwVtZaJLxK
;-)


----------



## leesmann (Dec 7, 2017)

Merkur will comming soon in 2018. price will be 200-250 usd


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

leesmann said:


> View attachment 12730653
> View attachment 12730655
> 
> Merkur will comming soon in 2018. price will be 200-250 usd


Awesome, it will be a great Christmas present.


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

They are not able to honor the orders of the MarineMaster and they plan to produce / market another model ???
They are funny at Merkur ...


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

This Merkur 62Mas looks great


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah... was in conversation with the Sharkey owner and he mentioned the sharkey version should be ready for delivery on 15 Jan next month.

Merkur apparantly is a reseller of Sharkey's


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jamesezra said:


> yeah... was in conversation with the Sharkey owner and he mentioned the sharkey version should be ready for delivery on 15 Jan next month.
> 
> *Merkur apparantly is a reseller of Sharkey's*


Hmm. howboudat.
Sharkey owner told you this?

Cuz, another member in Taiwan who seemed to know a lot more about what's up with these clones said otherwise.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah... i was in contact with him over at Taobao and he happened to share with me the 62MAS project.

Not too sure if the taiwanese member (ttsugar?) heard similarly from him as well.

Well, just sharing what I have heard here.



Chronopolis said:


> Hmm. howboudat.
> Sharkey owner told you this?
> 
> Cuz, another member in Taiwan who seemed to know a lot more about what's up with these clones said otherwise.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I thought they were working together before, but they since split up and start doing their own thing. Mr. Shen (Sharkey) said he is focusing on churning out stuff fast and making bucks, while merkur is more on making quality products. Also I think they are also connected to Noob, which is the (in)famous replica manufacturer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyway, Merkur has drilled lugs and based on the comparison between my Sharkey apocalypse and my Merkur tuna, quality is much better with Merkur.
So, I'll be on board with the Merkur.

They're having trouble with the mm300, based on the monoblock case, but the 62mas case it's much easier so there shouldn't be problems... Or at least I hope.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hmm.. i thought the sharked has drilled lugs too?



Pakz said:


> Anyway, Merkur has drilled lugs and based on the comparison between my Sharkey apocalypse and my Merkur tuna, quality is much better with Merkur.
> So, I'll be on board with the Merkur.
> 
> They're having trouble with the mm300, based on the monoblock case, but the 62mas case it's much easier so there shouldn't be problems... Or at least I hope.
> ...


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> hmm.. i thought the sharked has drilled lugs too?


It would seem that no:







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-62MAS-Diver-Automatic-Wristwatch-Man-SLA017-Box-type-Sapphire-NEW-LOGO/152818764319?hash=item2394b54a1f:g:dpEAAOSwVtZaJLxK
;-)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ah ok. Thanks for pointing out. I was confused with the MM300 homage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ill just leave these here...


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Not bad. As a daily beater.|>

What about the sunburst effect? Not very visible on the pics. :think:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

They seem to have DRILLED LUGS now.
I just saw this TODAY (Jan 21, 2018):











French_connection2 said:


> It would seem that no:
> View attachment 12733757
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-62MAS-Diver-Automatic-Wristwatch-Man-SLA017-Box-type-Sapphire-NEW-LOGO/152818764319?hash=item2394b54a1f:g:dpEAAOSwVtZaJLxK
> ;-)


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

I just ordered a Sharkey on eBay because of the 40mm. It's just a bit more wearable for me. Can post pics when arrived if you wish


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

How do you guys feel about the new logo? Some thing "LJM"? What does it stand for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess it is more "LTM". But I have no idea what it stands for.


----------



## Zellmo (Apr 24, 2017)

I saw these images at a Facebook post, and as I don't yet have a watch with lumed bezel, it caught my eye. I asked Heimdallr, and for 10 bucks extra they can lume the bezel indices. I know it's not true to the original, but I like it. I'm tempted to pull the trigger (on the logo version).


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm rather quite tempted to give a go and try the LTM logoed / sapphire crystal sharkey version. The Merkur will probably end up better, but... who knows when it'll sell, and the C3 is truer to the original greenish lume plus the sharkey is there, available...
Well, I'd like to see some more (and better pics) before taking the plunge.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm rather quite tempted to give a go and try the LTM logoed / sapphire crystal sharkey version. The Merkur will probably end up better, but... who knows when it'll sell, and the C3 is truer to the original greenish lume plus the sharkey is there, available...
Well, I'd like to see some more (and better pics) before taking the plunge.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Pakz said:


> I'm rather quite tempted to give a go and try the LTM logoed / sapphire crystal sharkey version. The Merkur will probably end up better, but... who knows when it'll sell, and the C3 is truer to the original greenish lume plus the sharkey is there, available...
> Well, I'd like to see some more (and better pics) before taking the plunge.


I decided to take one for the team :-d and ordered the LTM last week.

Here are a couple images he sent me.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, that's the one I was considering... The same pics are on eBay. Only problem, this version (with the lumed bezel, which I find quite tempting) it set to ship to the US only at the moment and I live in France. I've asked for a change of that... if he doesn't reply or change the setting in the next few days, I'll probably go for the one with the plain old white paint on the bezel, truer to the 62mas but less "interesting".
Keep us posting on your purchase, T-Hunter!
Does it ship fast?
When you have it, inundate the thread with pics, too, please!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Yeah, that's the one I was considering... The same pics are on eBay. Only problem, this version (with the lumed bezel, which I find quite tempting) it set to ship to the US only at the moment and I live in France. I've asked for a change of that... if he doesn't reply or change the setting in the next few days, I'll probably go for the one with the plain old white paint on the bezel, truer to the 62mas but less "interesting".
> Keep us posting on your purchase, T-Hunter!
> Does it ship fast?
> When you have it, inundate the thread with pics, too, please!


Still waiting on tracking.
I ordered on the 1st from his site.
Here... Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hum.
I guess I'll order from his site too, then... prices are lower!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Hum.
> I guess I'll order from his site too, then... prices are lower!


Mine was $184 shipped. Sure hope i get tracking soon, CYN is
upon us.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> Mine was $184 shipped. Sure hope i get tracking soon, CYN is
> upon us.


Yeah
I just can't seem to be able to order from his site... I just always end up with 2 watches in my cart, when I only want one...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I did order eventually... But the site says the payment isn't done, while paypal shows it is... Well, I got a mail from them to ascertain my delivery address, so I'll keep on waiting a bit more.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Pakz said:


> I did order eventually... But the site says the payment isn't done, while paypal shows it is... Well, I got a mail from them to ascertain my delivery address, so I'll keep on waiting a bit more.


Yeah, website seems kinda flaky. Mine still says unpaid but i did get a paypal invoice.
Also received DHL tracking this am so all looks good so far, we shall see.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> Yeah, website seems kinda flaky. Mine still says unpaid but i did get a paypal invoice.
> Also received DHL tracking this am so all looks good so far, we shall see.


That's quite reassuring... Confirms that despite the site saying "unpaid" they know we've paid and ship accordingly!
So you got the tracking after what 4 days?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Pakz said:


> That's quite reassuring... Confirms that despite the site saying "unpaid" they know we've paid and ship accordingly!
> So you got the tracking after what 4 days?


Yep.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

^BTW, keep in mind 2 days of that was the weekend.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just received my 62MAS homage today from San Martin watches (TaoBao seller).

I had the MWW 62 Mas homage and sold it a few weeks ago; it was well made but the handset was a low point for me and I did not want to mod it.

This one is made for/by SanMartin watches on Taobao. I had a few of their OEM watches in the past and they seem to build decent watches for the price.

This was announced in October 2017 and I preordered it since it was so cheaply priced. This was about 165$ if you do the conversion.

I just got it a few hours ago; I selected the pricier version with sapphire. They sent me their top version of this watch and it has a fully lumed bezel! The watch is sterile all around without any marking or branding, could be a good or a bad thing. The hands are a bit short for my liking but they are easily legible and thick enough.

The lume is really impressive and the overall finish of the watch is quite good. The included waffle strap is better than the Uncle Seiko version (I have one), feels like the same compound as the Borealis frane straps.

They even included a Zulu strap and it comes in a nice hard-shell case.









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks great, even if "too sterile" for me.
Let's hope they use that same waffle with the LTM branded Sharkey... It looks like it's the same watch with the exception of the case back and the writings on the dial (there's a sterile one as well)...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Looks great, even if "too sterile" for me.
> Let's hope they use that same waffle with the LTM branded Sharkey... It looks like it's the same watch with the exception of the case back and the writings on the dial (there's a sterile one as well)...
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Hi,

Yes, this strap is just awesome and an unexpected bonus; I was ready to toss it on arrival, expecting a sticky silicone messy strap but no. It is really soft like the Borealis-frane compound, does not attract lint and it is very comfortable. They should sell them separately IMO.

The watch itself is really nice and runs about -3s after 20 hours, pretty good for a 165$ watch. That lume is really high-grade, similar to my Helson and Borealis watches. Another unexpected bonus on a 165$ watch.

They are a pain to get using a buying agent service though; these guys at San Martin watches should open a real English webstore like the other HK brands. They have a vintage diver incoming and a Oris Carl Brashear knockoff too in the works.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds good. The Oris Carl Brashear would be in my focus. Oris currently makes a lot of fantastic watches.

How did you buy the watch without being able to speak Chinese?

BTW, does anyone know the meaning of "LTM"? Or did I miss it?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Nanda said:


> Sounds good. The Oris Carl Brashear would be in my focus. Oris currently makes a lot of fantastic watches.
> 
> How did you buy the watch without being able to speak Chinese?
> 
> BTW, does anyone know the meaning of "LTM"? Or did I miss it?


"Lower Than Most"

What's lower is for you to decide. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Nanda said:


> Sounds good. The Oris Carl Brashear would be in my focus. Oris currently makes a lot of fantastic watches.
> 
> How did you buy the watch without being able to speak Chinese?
> 
> BTW, does anyone know the meaning of "LTM"? Or did I miss it?


Hi,

You have to open a Superbuy account first. Then, when in your Superbuy account, there is a place where you can enter the TaoBao URL of the product you are interested. Superbuy also helps you a bit with decent customer service and they answer questions to the sellers for you when you ask them. Takes usually 24-36 hours to get an answer.

You just have to use Google translate to figure out the rest but is quite easy to figure out the meaning of various numbers if you are into watches. Like 20mm, 40mm, NH35, etc...

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And so mine shipped today.
Now the wait... and to see whether the strap is indeed supple rubber like on the Taobao version or a stiffer one like the UncleSeiko or a lint-magnet-silicone thinggy.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

I could totally see myself wearing this


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I hope that you will get the same as mine. It is really an excellent strap and compares favorably to a genuine Isofrane (I have one) or a Borealis one in comfort and ease of use.

It is way better than the Uncle Seiko version that I found a bit overpriced for what it is.

The watch is still running strong, lost only 9 seconds since I got it. Really nice boxed-dome crystal, sweet vintage look. Did I mention I paid 165$ for this? It is in Seiko5 territory price-wise and really an unbeatable value IMO.

Cheers,

Seb









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Mine arrived this week. It's a great watch and looks georgeous. The finish is superb, the sunburst dial amazing. Even the back is wonderfully engraved. And the lume is like a torch and holds the whole night. Just a beautiful watch |> but sorry for the pics made with my smartphone :-(


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Watchinski said:


> Mine arrived this week. It's a great watch and looks georgeous. The finish is superb, the sunburst dial amazing. Even the back is wonderfully engraved. And the lume is like a torch and holds the whole night. Just a beautiful watch |> but sorry for the pics made with my smartphone :-(
> View attachment 12878705
> View attachment 12878707


Looks sweet. Mines been delivered but i'm still stuck at work.
Can't wait to get home and check it out. What size is your wrist?


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

You will like it 
My wrist is 18cm (slightly above 7") and the sharkey wears very comfy.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watchinski said:


> Mine arrived this week. It's a great watch and looks georgeous. The finish is superb, the sunburst dial amazing. Even the back is wonderfully engraved. And the lume is like a torch and holds the whole night. Just a beautiful watch |> but sorry for the pics made with my smartphone :-(
> View attachment 12878689
> View attachment 12878695
> View attachment 12878699
> ...


Looks similar to my sterile version. Probably made at the same place.

How is the strap?

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The strap on those look identical to that on the Fifty Four 62MAS. It probably is the same.

I really find mine on my FF 62MAS super comfortable, and looks good too.

Regards,


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Didn't have much time with mine yet, i was late getting home last night but
well worth money spent. Bezel lines up with solid clicks, crown feels good.
Lume is like a torch & i love the strap. I'll check it out more today after work.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It really looks great.
I'm even more impatient now...
Only problem is DHL simply says "shipment info received" so there's no telling when I'll get mine. I guess (hope) sometime next week...

You guys with the LTM version confirm that the strap is rubber and doesn't need replacing? Is it long enough for someone with a wrist just a tad below 8 inches?

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Pakz said:


> It really looks great.
> I'm even more impatient now...
> Only problem is DHL simply says "shipment info received" so there's no telling when I'll get mine. I guess (hope) sometime next week...
> 
> ...


Yes, rubber and plenty long enough.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Pakz said:


> It really looks great.
> I'm even more impatient now...
> Only problem is DHL simply says "shipment info received" so there's no telling when I'll get mine. I guess (hope) sometime next week...
> 
> ...


Hi,

My sterile version (most likely identical) has plenty of strap left on my 7.25" wrist (190mm).

About 5 holes left and 1 1/2" left after the keepers.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Love this thing...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Arrgggh, you're making the wait harder... particularly since I see the DHL staying at "Shipment information received" and think that I may have to wait 'till the end of next week!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

It's pretty much the same case as the MWW but has shorter lugs. I wanted
the Armida but i think @ 38mm it would be to small for me.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Looks similar to my sterile version. Probably made at the same place.
> 
> How is the strap?
> 
> ...


Yey, probably made at the same factory. I can't compare the strap with the Uncle Seiko's because this is my first rubber strap. Usually I wear bracelets, leather or nato straps, but this one is really comfy and I like it. For my wrist (a tad over 7") it's a bit too long, so the tail is always visible. But I can live with that, the watch itself is a beautiful thing


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

I just put it on a bracelet for testing and it looks qute nice. What do you guys think? The bracelet is a cheap one but if it works I'll maybe purchase a better one.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Watchinski said:


> I just put it on a bracelet for testing and it looks quite nice. What do you guys think? The bracelet is a cheap one but if it works I'll maybe purchase a better one.
> 
> View attachment 12883013


Looks good on the bracelet. In the second shot it looks like the bracelet isn't seated properly. Be careful with that!


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Looks good on the bracelet. In the second shot it looks like the bracelet isn't seated properly. Be careful with that!


Thank you for this advice. Yes, I know. But it's the final tube from the bracelet in which the pin is, that is a bit loose. But the pins are firm in the drilled holes. It's a cheap bracelet ;-)


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Do anybody have tested this watch for real water resistance? I know, it says 200m, but I had mixed experiences with watches from China and HK. 
The movement NH35 is quite well running with 5-10 sec plus.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Watchinski said:


> Do anybody have tested this watch for real water resistance? I know, it says 200m, but I had mixed experiences with watches from China and HK.
> The movement NH35 is quite well running with 5-10 sec plus.


I'd swim with this without any hesitation. It looks well made and the crown screws down nice and tight.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And I've got the first actual movement on the shipping: delivery is planned for Tuesday! I can't wait!


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Now you have done it. I thought I am strong enough to resist. But .... in the last days I have ordered a LTM with logo and sapphire crystal. The watch looks really great from the pics. I like the applied "LTM". I am curious to compare it with the MWW 62MAS and Armida A12. The fourth - and hopefully the last - 62MAS homage for me will be the Merkur 62MAS without date that was recently announced. Hope it will released very soon.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And as announced my LTM with lumed bezel was delivered today.
I confirm that the strap is very nice, rubber not silicone, long enough to accommodate wrists of 8 inches or more, easily, yet with enough holes that even small wrists can use it. The compound is not as supple as on the borea-frane or the isofrane but better than the Obris Morgan one, to give references. Only negative I'd say it's the buckle, a molded, shinny thing with a "M" logo. Or is it a "W"?
Which raises the question of who's doing that watch. Sharkey, they say? But there's no shark. Merkur? They have announced a similar model, not yet ready, and favour blue lume (BGW9). However the strap buckle has this "M", the crown is engraved with the same "M", the box in which it came is the orange exact plastic/pelican type as the black one my Merkur tuna came in (bar the Merkur sticker) and in no way similar to the box my Sharkey apocalypse arrived in... Considering finish quality, ceramic bezel insert etc. this 62Mas is definitely more Merkur than Sharkey.
Or yet another player...

Anyway, great looking piece, stunning dial, nuclear lume, firm bezel with lumed ceramic insert, very clean finish, nice box, top rubber strap, fast DHL delivery (after 4 or 5 days of wait wondering wether the order did work) for around 220 dollars... What's not to like?!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Amazing watch! My has the "M" oder the crown, but the buckle is a brushed one without any branding. It does fit perfectly to the overall look of the watch. At the moment I wear it on a tropic band. Looks awesome too. This watch is nearly a strap monster. Not like my Speedy but almost.
But I wonder like you who make them ...


----------



## Schjelde (Feb 5, 2018)

Bought the saphire version last week but cny is coming in the way of getting the item shipped. So looking forward to this watch. When it arrives I will give my view on it too. Have some Borealis straps on their way to try on this one.


----------



## mchotdog (Feb 14, 2018)

Merkur Turlte seems come out finally


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

The index on the classic dial looks the same as the Sharkey version, very plasticity. A little disappointed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Pakz said:


> And as announced my LTM with lumed bezel was delivered today.


Congratulations ! |>
Can you give me the diameter of the bezel and the lug to lug ?
I beg to take it to compare it to my FF, provided that it is not too big for my little wrist.
Regards,
Nicolas


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The external diameter of the bezel is 40mm, the internal diameter (diameter of the crystal) is 32mm the lug to lug length is 48mm.
Not a super small vintage size but nothing massive neither.
I guess it would work fine on any wrist size...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you !


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Today the Sharkey LTM arrived. Great value for the money. Attached some pics in comparison to the Armida A12 and MWW 62MAS. All watches are different in some details. The diameter of the LTM is the same as the MWW (40 mm) compared to the smaller A12 (38 mm). All three are 48 mm long. The shape of the case and surface finishing differs (e.g. the sides of the LTM are fully polished, the holes of the drilled lugs are at different positions). Regards the dial, the A12 and LTM are sunburst grey, the MWW is also sunburst but slightly brownish.

Enough words. Pictures say more.





























Top down: Armida A12, Sharkey LTM, MWW 62MAS


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

:-!


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just ordered mine and then read through more posts and got to the one which referenced CNY. Just my luck! I need to stay off WUS for a few weeks as to not stumble across another thread like this... as we all know the outcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, morning pic...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone know if these will accept Dagaz or Yobokies dials? I wanted the sterile version but was told that due to the popularity of the Logo version they wouldn’t be producing anymore steriles. Bought the logo version but not particularly fond of it. Given the price I’m considering swapping out the dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jcar79 said:


> Anyone know if these will accept Dagaz or Yobokies dials? I wanted the sterile version but was told that due to the popularity of the Logo version they wouldn't be producing anymore steriles. Bought the logo version but not particularly fond of it. Given the price I'm considering swapping out the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

The sharkys 6105 needed dial dots to fit other aftermarket dials since the date window was a bit off compared to the Chinese dial.

It can probably be done by snipping the dial posts and attaching the dial with dial dots.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The sharkys 6105 needed dial dots to fit other aftermarket dials since the date window was a bit off compared to the Chinese dial.
> 
> ...


I opened it up to get a true measurement of the dial diameter. It measures around 31.5mm. It appears most aftermarket seiko dials are 28.5mm. Google searches yield little for this larger dial. I'm not sure dial modding is an option. Accepting ideas!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jcar79 said:


> I opened it up to get a true measurement of the dial diameter. It measures around 31.5mm. It appears most aftermarket seiko dials are 28.5mm. Google searches yield little for this larger dial.* I'm not sure dial modding is an option.* Accepting ideas!!!!


Am I understanding you right?
I modded this -- not a Sharkey per se, but a Turtle from (possibly) the same factory. 
It originally came with a sterile dial.

I used parts made for Seiko, since the movement is NH35: same as 4R36.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Am I understanding you right?
> I modded this -- not a Sharkey per se, but a Turtle from (possibly) the same factory.
> It originally came with a sterile dial.
> 
> ...


You are. I pulled the movement and measured with my calipers and it read 31.5mm. I'm tempted to buy a cheap 28.5mm dial and see how it looks but one would think there would be a gap given the 3mm difference and no chapter ring. Maybe I'm missing something...

I wanted to double check the measurement and sure enough it's between 31.5-32mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been trying to place an order for on of the LTM models on the Heimdallr site and it doesn't seem to allow addresses from Canada. Has anybody else from Canada been able to place an order? The checkout won't allow a postal code because it includes both letters and numbers. It seems to think we use the same numerical zip code style as the USA o|

I've been in contact with the sellers but the responses are a bit slow so I figured I'd ask about the issue here too.


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> The strap on those look identical to that on the Fifty Four 62MAS. It probably is the same.
> 
> I really find mine on my FF 62MAS super comfortable, and looks good too.
> 
> Regards,


I just received my Sharkey.
These are not the same straps : silicone for the FF and rubber for the Sharkey.
The Sharkey is much more qualitative. ;-)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

French_connection2 said:


> I just received my Sharkey.
> These are not the same straps : silicone for the FF and rubber for the Sharkey.
> The Sharkey is much more qualitative. ;-)


So the straps are different ... that's good to know !

I don't really know if I can tell the difference between silicone and the rubber !!!

Is the rubber one scented ?

Regards,


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> So the straps are different ... that's good to know !
> 
> I don't really know if I can tell the difference between silicone and the rubber !!!
> 
> ...


No, or at least not very much.
It's night and day between silicone and rubber. Silicone is (a bit) softer but a lint magnet and less resistant...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

This watch is a real success:
























The lume is beautiful and powerful:
















The box is also nice :
















b-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

French_connection2 said:


> This watch is a real success:
> View attachment 12978905
> 
> 
> ...


Where, may I ask, can I get one of this? Sorry, too lazy to look back 200+ to find out.

Btw, great shots! :-!


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Here : 
- Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP
- https://www.ebay.com/sch/heimedallrwatche_0/m.html?item=152757735157&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

French_connection2 said:


> Here :
> - Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP
> - https://www.ebay.com/sch/heimedallrwatche_0/m.html?item=152757735157&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> ;-)


Thanks bro.

But I saw two of $169 and $199 from the first link. Both seems to indicate sapphire crystal under features, but the cheaper one later describe as box type glass.

So which one did you bought from?


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

Just a couple more options from San Martin watches: taobao and eBay (I don't know if it is the official store or just a reseller, but ti's around $220).

I am really tempted by this watch but I doubt where to buy it. I would prefer the eBay protection, but $50 difference between the heimdallr web and the Heimdallr eBay store seems like too much. 

What do you think? Any recommendation? Any experience with the Heimdallr watches web?

PS: sorry I don't have enough posts to post links, but searching "san martin watches taobao" and "sanmartinwatches ebay" should present you the correct sites.


----------



## French_connection2 (Sep 27, 2016)

On ebay the shipping costs are included whereas on the personal site of the salesman, it is necessary to add 15 $.
At $ 169, it's a mineral glass and $ 199 a sapphire.
Personally I took the mineral on his site ($ 169 + $ 15), but pay by Paypal so no problem in case of dispute.
And the seller is serious so do not be afraid to buy on his site or it's a little cheaper.
;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

French_connection2 said:


> On ebay the shipping costs are included whereas on the personal site of the salesman, it is necessary to add 15 $.
> At $ 169, it's a mineral glass and $ 199 a sapphire.
> Personally I took the mineral on his site ($ 169 + $ 15), but pay by Paypal so no problem in case of dispute.
> And the seller is serious so do not be afraid to buy on his site or it's a little cheaper.
> ;-)


Thanks pointing the right direction. ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I did get the sapphire version from the site.
The seller is indeed serious, but the website is honestly quite crappy. If you pay by PayPal it usually keeps saying "still not paid" or something. But it works and they actually dispatch the watch 4 or 5 days later (ships with DHL priority or something... 3 or 4 days after shipping it's delivered).


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine arrived from Heimdallr today. The website is indeed crappy but the person I was dealing with through email helped me with the ordering process. I requested that the watch would be shipped by EMS because it helps reduce the risk of getting hit by brokerage,duties or taxes here in Canada.

The watch itself is quite nice and I'd say it's a step above the Sharkey Tuna in terms of finishing and feel. It's still too early to say for sure but the watch feels like a keeper. I'll take some better pics soon.










Edit: Two more cell phone shots taken yesterday afternoon in natural light...


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Got my watch today. Very quick ordering and shipping process from the website. Ordered Monday 2am last week and it arrived 4pm today. I ordered the Sapphire version for $214 total.

My watch came in a black box instead of the orange color. The black rubber strap is not bad. I hate the M buckle and second keeper. I quickly switched it out for Uncle Seiko tropic strap. This watch though cannot use fat spring bars.

The charcoal sunburst dial is absolutely beautiful to look at it. The case and lug to lug size is perfect as my wrist is 6 7/8". Overall this watch is a great buy as is.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine incoming...

























Ordered the sapphire version, but I haven't verified it yet. More pics and thoughts later.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

First thought ...









I like the grey sunburst dial of this one, but prefer the 37 mm case size of 54watches. This one is 40 mm, which more like MWW's version.

Not sure whether it is gen sapphire crystal or not. At this price point, it's more likely be mineral glass or sapphire coated glass, due to it's high dome shape.

More pics and thoughts end of next week.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JLS_Systems said:


> I ordered the Sapphire version for $214 total.





SimpleWatchMan said:


> This one is 40 mm,... Not sure whether it is gen sapphire crystal or not.* At this price point*, it's more likely be mineral glass or sapphire coated glass, due to it's high dome shape.


Gents,
I noticed the seller on eBay has this LJM model at 3 different prices: $189, $209, and $229. 
It looks like the $189 version lacks lume on the bezel - probably just an aluminum insert.

Otherwise, they all look the same, and seem to have the same specs - movement and crystal (sapphire), the latter two seem to have lumed ceramic bezel inserts.

Any comments about that?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Gents,
> I noticed the seller on eBay has this LJM model at 3 different prices: $189, $209, and $229.
> It looks like the $189 version lacks lume on the bezel - probably just an aluminum insert.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm unable to comment, as I bought it from Heimdallr website.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Sorry, I'm unable to comment, as I bought it from Heimdallr website.


I'm not 100% sure, but at Heimdallr website are also three differemt models. As I remember, they're starting at 169 up to 199


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but at Heimdallr website are also three differemt models. As I remember, they're starting at 169 up to 199


Interesting. I'm seeing only 169 and 199 pricing. Two with LTM logo and two sterile dial, total 4 models of the 62Mas homage.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

If I'm not getting too confused, on the site he sells the model with sapphire and the model with mineral glass both with lumed ceramic bezel insert.
However, initially the bezel was not lumed, safe for the pip.
I guess on eBay they have 
- Unlumed ceramic bezel+mineral glass
- lumed ceramic bezel+mineral glass
- lumed ceramic bezel+sapphire crystal

That allows to have a super low price option and sell those unlumed bezels which no one one the WIS clients seems interested in...

And just because, my lumed bezel+sapphire version:









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Who’s the seller on eBay with the optional configurations.
Thanks B.T.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Can anyone, who have the sharkey allready, post the weight of the watch (head only) please?


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Me and SimpleWatchMan each got one at a discounted rate from Heimdallr website
Seems good. Sunburst dial makes it seems more greyish under certain lighting.
Time keeping ~8s/day

Overall, I'm satisfied with it. Other than both our watches came with a slight scratch on the right side of the case. As the sides are polished, I don't mind much because it's just a matter of time before I accidentally knock and scratch it anyway.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

^ Yup, I ordered 2 pieces of LTM 62Mas at Heimdallr website, after my WIS buddy here thinks it's a good idea to get both together at a discounted price of US$179 each, instead of US$199 for the sapphire crystal version.

As regards to the scratches on both of our LTM around the same area, mine look like this...

















It's actually not as bad as it look. Only appear like that in certain lighting.

Anyway, a few more pics...

































The rubber strap is comfortable enough. The M buckle is a nice touch. But the internal buckle width is a bit too tight to allow the rubber strap to slide through smoothly. Moreover, unfortunately, the centre level pin is a bit too thin and pointy, which is pricky to my delicate fingers everytime I strap it on my wrist. I honestly think that I can kill someone with this "p_r_i_c_k", if apply correctly on certain parts of the human body, lol. :-d

And yes, I can confirm the crystal is made of sapphire, or at least the worst case scenario would be sapphire coated glass. Good enough for me, either way.

Anyway, despite of issues found, at first look, this could probably be the best value 62Mas homage on the market now. |>


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Anyway, despite of issues found, at first look, this could probably be the best value 62Mas homage on the market now. |>


Looks great.
No misalignment issues?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks great.
> No misalignment issues?


Look fine to me. Of course my OCD level is not as high as some out there. They probably can nikpick much more than I could, lol.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Did anyone tried this Sharkey on a nato? I'm woundering if it will get a 'lil bit more tooly?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

More pics taken so far...

























































Yup, 3 days of wearing this and still think that it is the best value 62Mas homage on the market now for around US$200, with lumed ceramic bezel insert and domed sapphire crystal.

I found out that the rubber strap width is slightly bigger at 18.5 mm, than the inner M buckle width of 17.8 mm. That's why the difficulty of sliding the rubber strap into the buckle. No problem. Maybe I'll find a 19 mm buckle to replace the stock M buckle later.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

That's because it tapers and your wrist is slim and slender.. no such problems on my 8" ham!

That dial is really gorgeous under the sun (and also in less bright conditions)!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Pakz said:


> That dial is really gorgeous under the sun (and also in less bright conditions)!


So, in other words, it looks good *all *the time, ya? ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pakz said:


> That's because it tapers and your wrist is slim and slender.. no such problems on my 8" ham!
> 
> That dial is really gorgeous under the sun (and also in less bright conditions)!
> 
> ...


I'm jealous of you having a 8" wrist, while mine is only 6.5" at most.

But no, it's not wrist size related. Or rather, it's not tapered enough at the end. Maybe the below pics can show my issue better.

















My main problem is trying to insert just the starting end of the rubber through the M buckle. And one of these days, with my butter fingers, I'm going drop the watch while trying to wear it and crack the sapphire crystal.

I do agree with the gorgeous part under the sun though.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Does it make a difference visually or from the viewing angle, if the glas is mimeral or saphire? 
In other forums, I have already read that there is this difference between acryl and sahire.

For me, it would be more pleasant to have a large viewing angle.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> Does it make a difference visually or from the viewing angle, if the glas is mimeral or saphire?
> In other forums, I have already read that there is this difference between acryl and sahire.
> 
> For me, it would be more pleasant to have a large viewing angle.


Not being a real dome but a "box sapphire" (angles up at the side, then is fairly flat on top) you have goof viewing angles with the sapphire. I don't have the glass version but I can't see it having much different viewing angles, or an acrylic crystal for that matter.
The difference is in the almost unperceiveable hue that's "warmer" in acrylic, green-ish in low-level mineral glass, almost colourless in good level quality mineral glass, very slightly pink-ish in sapphires, plus the level of reflectivity (light refraction). The acrylic is the least refractive and therefore has little reflections on it, doesn't need any treatment at all. Glass is a bit more refractive, can work fine without AR coating, but does very with AR (see the MM300 for example), and sapphire almost demands an AR coating, at least on the inside, possibly on both sides, as it's a reflection fest. Which is great for the viewing pleasure, not so wonderful for reading time 

@SimpleWathcMan
You're unlucky and either have had too large a rubber or too small a buckle... mine goes through with only a very light amount of friction (but friction is there, so I guess the rubber is marginally wider than the gap... ). I guess it's "calibrated" to go in with a bit of friction, giving an nice tight feeling, but for a tiny bit of tolerance excedence it makes yours a bit too hard...

@Chronopolis 
Yeah, it looks great in almost any light. That dark gray sun-ray dial is a really really nice feature!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Did anyone tried this Sharkey on a nato? I'm woundering if it will get a 'lil bit more tooly?


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Not being a real dome but a "box sapphire"...


Thank you for your very informative and understandable description. Now I'm a little smarter again. 

Now I know what "boxy" means ... Had my Borealis BullShark as well, and for me, it was great.


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

And on mesh...










Completely amazed at value for money!!! 'Nough said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sharkey on mesh... that is so... sweet (*mmmaahhhh) 🤩

... btw, a mesh is lieing in my drawer - but don't have a sharkey already


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Been wearing my Sharkey on mesh two days running and think it’s one of my favorite combos of all my watches & straps!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice watch! Do all these watches whether sold on seller's eBay site or heimdallr watches website have minor imperfections? How many buyers' watches had small scratches and the like?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SHWINGG !!!!!

But that pip looks REALLY misaligned.... Angle of shot? Or..?



driver1969 said:


> And on mesh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

My scratches/imperfections Q was in reference to this post. Is it just when you buy two of the discounted at same time you get scratches or are other buyers from heimdallr site finding scratches on theirs too?


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

Good deal regardless of the scratch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lumbo said:


> My scratches/imperfections Q was in reference to this post. Is it just when you buy two of the discounted at same time you get scratches or are other buyers from heimdallr site finding scratches on theirs too?


Honestly, I have no idea. And I don't think anyone knows the answer yet. 



date417 said:


> Good deal regardless of the scratch.


+1


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> SHWINGG !!!!!
> 
> But that pip looks REALLY misaligned.... Angle of shot? Or..?


Probably the angle of the shot, although I was fiddling with the bezel during the day. But it is spot on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

No imperfections on mine. No scratches, aligned bezel, perfectly flushed insert, well seated crystal, uniform lume... As far as I can notice (I try hard not to be obsessed with those details: they ruin your enjoyment and you can't "fix them") the only fit and finish problem on line is that the crown's logo doesn't align... Which is a thing in almost all watches I own, omega included!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

That's great. Did you buy from eBay or his website?


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

Do they have a version that has a sapphire crystal and a un-lumed bezel?

Did anyone find out what LTM stands for? I immediately think of Lettuce, Tomato, Mayonnaise.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

vagabondJoe said:


> Do they have a version that has a sapphire crystal and a un-lumed bezel?
> 
> Did anyone find out what LTM stands for? I immediately think of Lettuce, Tomato, Mayonnaise.


Maybe Lee Tao Ming? :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

More pics this week ...

































As promised, my thoughts ...

This is surely the best value 62Mas homages in the market now, period.

I like :
1) Domed sapphire crystal. And it's better looking than my 545watches homage.
2) Full lumed ceramic bezel insert. But it seems no longer available option for the LTM model on the Heimdallr watches website now.
3) Awesome lume. Maybe as bright as Seiko Monster, if not brighter. Only one of the very few that passed my 2 hours movie cinema test. Still a bit visible at the end of the 2 hours.
4) Grey sunburst dial, like the SLA017, which is beautiful to look at especially under the sunlight.
5) Nice soft stock rubber strap with custom "M" buckle, which is nice touch.

I dislike :
1) Rubber strap not taper enough for the end, which makes it difficult to insert into the buckle. Or maybe the buckle width a bit too small. Also the prong is a bit too thin or sharp, which almost pricked my finger a few times, initially. Had to wear it carefully to avoid self inflicted injury, lol. :-d
2) Light scratches found around the same area of both watches ordered together. But it's no biggie. Easy to polish off if anyone is OCD about it.
3) Movement's rotor winding seems a bit noiser than average NH35. My 54watches 62Mas homage definitely is quieter.
4) 40 mm might wear a bit bigger on 6.5" or smaller wrist size.

I like both my 62Mas homages, but I can only keep one. So I wear the 54watches 62Mas homage today to gauge the wearability.









Despite of all the pluses that LTM have over 54watches, I decided to keep the smaller 37 mm due to wearability. So the best value 62Mas homage, LTM, will go to f29 corner soon.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry, the LTM beauty was sold and shipped, before it even reaches f29 sales corner. :-!


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I like smaller size of 54 homage too...how is the lume on it?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lumbo said:


> Thanks for the info! I like smaller size of 54 homage too...how is the lume on it?


Honestly, 54 is doable, not great. It's a C1 lume after all.

I would say LTM's lume is 10X better than 54, no kidding.


----------



## qns (Mar 28, 2018)

Just received mine (sapphire version) and got my OCD fix! The bottom of the first O in PROOF seems to be erased... Given that sending it back to China will take a very long time I am considering asking for a discount? Bought it from ebay. Other than that it is a great watch! Very sturdy and the materials seem very good.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Honestly, I have no idea. And I don't think anyone knows the answer yet.
> 
> +1


I bought mine on eBay and it is just perfect. No scratches or misalignes. Was I just lucky?


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Honestly, 54 is doable, not great. It's a C1 lume after all.
> 
> I would say LTM's lume is 10X better than 54, no kidding.


I never had a watch with a stronger lume. My Seikos and the torch of a Seamaster Professional Swordy included. Unbelievable!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchinski said:


> I bought mine on eBay and it is just perfect. No scratches or misalignes. Was I just lucky?


Lol, maybe. 



Watchinski said:


> I never had a watch with a stronger lume. My Seikos and the torch of a Seamaster Professional Swordy included. Unbelievable!


+1.

The other watch I have that has equivalent lume probably is my Orient M-Force Beast.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

I never had an Orient but heard about their lume. Now I'm waiting for the Bambino SS in Europe to buy. Of course without any lume ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchinski said:


> I never had an Orient but heard about their lume. Now I'm waiting for the Bambino SS in Europe to buy. Of course without any lume ;-)


:-!


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

I received mine around one week ago.


First impressions:

I am amazed by the watch. I am not used to expensive watches (I own a SARB033 and a bagelsport sub homage) but I think it is a good quality watch. Beautiful shaped sapphire crystal, nuclear lume (it lasts all night long and can be seen even indoors with lights on after sun exposure).


The dial is gorgeous, mesmerising in any kind of lighting, and great quality printing, even under the loupe.










Design-wise, I think it is completely on point. It is a perfect mix between 62mas and SLA017. Same case size and materials choice as in the SLA017, but with a "rougher" design, more similar to the 62mas: completely squared markers and date window (they are slightly rounded in the SLA017), slightly wider hands with more lume, applied logo instead of printed... and the fully lumed bezel is a nice original addition (due to the off-white bezel markers and the material finish, sometimes the numbers "fade" creating a cool effect). I even like the LJM logo! It has some 70s vibes. In general, the watch design plays nicely between the retro vibes and modern materials and quality (perhaps we should thank Seiko about that).


Size: I would have preferred 38mm diameter, but proportions are on-point, I prefer these dimensions to the bigger Armida A12's lugs. I have a small wrist (16cm) but the watch looks good on it, it wears smaller than other watches of the same size. As a side note, I am on the 5th hole of 10 in the strap (around the middle), so I think it is thought for small wrists.


Accuracy: first week, off-wrist, +4spd. I will keep track of the variance and post in a few days, but so far I am more than happy.


Strap: quite thick and heavy, giving it a quality feeling. It is a little bit sticky, but only when it touches other parts of the strap (for example, is difficult pass through the loops), but it doesn't attract lint/dust. I think it has a very subtle vanilla scent (perhaps is only my imagination?). 
My clasp works well, fits tight, but not small, with good feeling in the brushed/polished surfaces (perhaps the M logo is not the best choice, but is not a deal-breaker).


I am looking for a bracelet, but I am not sure how to look for straight fitted end-links. Any keyword for this search? Any bracelet recommendation? (I am waiting for the new batch of Armida A12, since it is possible they release the bracelet alone). Anyway, lugs are really short, so probably a typical straight end-link would fit good enough.




Negatives: the watch arrived with a small dent/chip in the case lugs, near the bezel. It is a minor defect, but easy to notice, probably due to the good finishing of the rest of the case (brushed/polished surfaces).
















I also don't like very much the engraving of the caseback. It looks like laser etched, but I am unsure about the durability. I would have preferred a "2D" etching, more similar to the original 62mas/SLA017. Apart from that couple of small details, I am quite happy with the watch.


Seller: I bought the watch from the heimdallr ebay store (with an easter discount code). I asked for EMS to avoid the outrageous spanish DHL/Fedex customs service fees (I have paid customs taxes, but a fair amount), and it arrived home 16 days after payment. Good communication with the seller.


I would be happy to answer any question.


TL;DR; beautiful design, mesmerising bezel, nuclear lume, good size. Perfect everyday watch: easy to read and durable (steel + sapphire + ceramic). Any bracelet recommendations?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

o410o said:


> I received mine around one week ago.
> 
> 
> First impressions:
> ...


Spot on review. Thank you for sharing. |>


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Never seen that watch before, but I REALLY like how LTM looks. So you guys recommend it?


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Yes. Its amazing in person.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phil288 said:


> Never seen that watch before, but I REALLY like how LTM looks. So you guys recommend it?


Yes, especially if you got bigger wrist than mine, which is 6.5" btw.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Does amyone seen, that he is selling over amazon for now? On ebay I can't find the watch anymore

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Goblin77 said:


> Does amyone seen, that he is selling over amazon for now? On ebay I can't find the watch anymore
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


Plenty listings on ebay, i stopped counting at 5.

Here's one...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-Ja...714319?hash=item28565e540f:g:BjsAAOSwAata8Bo8


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

thx... I tried the german ebay and was'nt able to find them.


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta admit i am intrigued by this LTM version...i have liked the 62MAS design, but an original or SLA isn't going to happen. I contemplated the armida a12 but at half the cost this seems to maybe do the trick.

I really am not a big fan of these small eBay homage brands that pop (but maybe that is because i don't know how to separate the wheat from the chaff) It appears you all seem on the most part are pleased. IS the consensus that they are well made? I would loath even at this price point to get something that crapped out on me. I would want it to be a fun beater that gets lots of wrist time in and around the water.


Seems on the Heimdaller.... website that they are sold out of the ceramic lumed bezel versions...makes me a bit nervous to order in case there is a mix up...also from their eBay shop. There seem to be other eBay sellers also selling the LTM version, anyone have any positive experience there? perhaps it may be best to try and pick on up on the sales forum here...??


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Anybody have unlumed bezel? Is it ceramic?


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Gotta admit i am intrigued by this LTM version...i have liked the 62MAS design, but an original or SLA isn't going to happen. I contemplated the armida a12 but at half the cost this seems to maybe do the trick.
> 
> I really am not a big fan of these small eBay homage brands that pop (but maybe that is because i don't know how to separate the wheat from the chaff) It appears you all seem on the most part are pleased. IS the consensus that they are well made? I would loath even at this price point to get something that crapped out on me. I would want it to be a fun beater that gets lots of wrist time in and around the water.
> 
> Seems on the Heimdaller.... website that they are sold out of the ceramic lumed bezel versions...makes me a bit nervous to order in case there is a mix up...also from their eBay shop. There seem to be other eBay sellers also selling the LTM version, anyone have any positive experience there? perhaps it may be best to try and pick on up on the sales forum here...??


i bought one with a lumed version ill pm you an ebay link they shipped dhl for 219 all togather


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Gotta admit i am intrigued by this LTM version...i have liked the 62MAS design, but an original or SLA isn't going to happen. I contemplated the armida a12 but at half the cost this seems to maybe do the trick.
> 
> I really am not a big fan of these small eBay homage brands that pop (but maybe that is because i don't know how to separate the wheat from the chaff) It appears you all seem on the most part are pleased. IS the consensus that they are well made? I would loath even at this price point to get something that crapped out on me. I would want it to be a fun beater that gets lots of wrist time in and around the water.
> 
> Seems on the Heimdaller.... website that they are sold out of the ceramic lumed bezel versions...makes me a bit nervous to order in case there is a mix up...also from their eBay shop. There seem to be other eBay sellers also selling the LTM version, anyone have any positive experience there? perhaps it may be best to try and pick on up on the sales forum here...??


i bought one with a lumed version ill pm you an ebay link they shipped dhl for 219 all togather


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

mkeric1 said:


> i bought one with a lumed version ill pm you an ebay link they shipped dhl for 219 all togather


Can you pm me the link as well? Seems there are listings for this at $500 now!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

mkeric1 said:


> i bought one with a lumed version ill pm you an ebay link they shipped dhl for 219 all togather


Can you pm me the link as well? Seems there are listings for this at $500 now!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mkeric1 said:


> i bought one with a lumed version ill pm you an ebay link they shipped dhl for 219 all togather


PM me too please. I bought one, but the seller cancelled.

I am fairly certain that some of the sellers are one and the same. Have a look at their items for sale and non-watch items and you can see.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Techme said:


> PM me too please. I bought one, but the seller cancelled.
> 
> I am fairly certain that some of the sellers are one and the same. Have a look at their items for sale and non-watch items and you can see.


They are cheaper on Taobao, but I am unfamiliar with that platform. One seller in particular has immense feedback. Look up 'San Martin'


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Techme said:


> They are cheaper on Taobao, but I am unfamiliar with that platform. One seller in particular has immense feedback. Look up 'San Martin'


Same here, plus I want to be sure the bezel is lumed. FWIW I emailed the heimdallr store and they replied and said the lumed bezel models should be back in stock next week.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> PM me too please. I bought one, but the seller cancelled.
> 
> I am fairly certain that some of the sellers are one and the same. Have a look at their items for sale and non-watch items and you can see.


I too just received a letter, canceling the order.
I call BS on this one.

I think they just realized they can raise the price to 500 and get away with it.
Dooshbags! F 'em. 
I will get it elsewhere, on Taoboa or AliXpress.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I too just received a letter, canceling the order.
> I call BS on this one.
> 
> I think they just realized they can raise the price to 500 and get away with it.
> ...


Who did you use Chronopolis?

I used the seller xessorizeme.

First the communication was good and confirmed my address. But then I abruptly got the OOS email. But the watch is still on sale...so be wary of that seller.

Tao is much cheaper for me, especially since eBay now charges tax for me. I am especially salty because I bought it before tax kicked in, so if I buy now I must add on another 10%.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> Who did you use Chronopolis?
> I used the seller* xessorizeme.*


Now, to be fair, I can't blame the seller. Everyone wants to make what they can charge.

BUT!! it is DISHONORABLE (AF) of them to not consummate 
the transaction AFTER discovering they can charge more.

I don't really believe that they're "out of stock."


----------



## mopedrider (Jun 28, 2018)

For some reason I am not be able to see any LTMs that were sold in ebay for under $499.
I do see them being sold by san martin at spreenow for a lot less but with non lumed bezel. The lumed bezel ones are currently out of stock. I know spreenow is a sales agent for taobao but I am not familiar with them and how they work. Any idea how much the total cost if I were to buy from them?

Apart from that, how comfortable is wearing the LTM with that caseback design?


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I really think that microbrands brought something new to watch industry, but seeing another reissue of one of vintage diver brings disapointment.

If You want to create proper company You need to make original projects. Sharkey could easily start making their own instead of another reissue, cause some day there would be no more divers to copy from.


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

My 62mas arrived  AMAZING watch!!!

Question, I like this rubber strap but is tropic better? any experience?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A tropic is definitely thinner, so this will affect your comfort if you have a smaller wrist. I have a Sharkey waffle on my Ticino Depthmaster right now and it looks fantastic. It is comfortable and the quality is very good for the price, but it's much thicker than a tropic.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kiel said:


> ...seeing another reissue of one of vintage diver brings disapointment.
> If You want to create proper company You need to make original projects. .


Not to beat a dead (and already decomposed) horse...but, 
Easier said than done.

Why do you think so many brands make Submariner copies? Bcz they sell.

Why do they sell? 
Bcz people buy what others buy, bcz people associate the Sub with something positive, people think the Sub is "beautiful" even if it isn't, etc.

Why does Invicta get so much hate? Not just for their service but mainly for their DESIGNS?
Bcz they make "ORIGINAL" and "unique" designs... Do YOU buy them? No? I didn't think so.
But apparently, enough people do - and WIS's like to make fun of such people, for being "vulgar" and "ignorant" etc etc.

If you or I were to start a watch business tomorrow, should you make something that has a VERY high chance of selling out, and you can make a tidy profit, and live to fight anther day?
OR....

Make something totally "unique" you'd be proud to show off, but one that does NOT sell, and causes you lose all your money?


----------



## _GC_ (May 11, 2018)

Available on Amazon from San Martin ... 
https://www.amazon.com/62MAS-Automa...d=1530718041&sr=8-2&keywords=san+martin+watch


----------



## _GC_ (May 11, 2018)

phil288 said:


> My 62mas arrived 🙂 AMAZING watch!!!
> 
> Question, I like this rubber strap but is tropic better? any experience?
> 
> View attachment 13279821


Looks great, enjoy it often!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

_GC_ said:


> Available on Amazon from San Martin ...
> https://www.amazon.com/62MAS-Automa...d=1530718041&sr=8-2&keywords=san+martin+watch


Can anyone confirm if this one has a lumed bezel?


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

CRetzloff said:


> Can anyone confirm if this one has a lumed bezel?


Looks like they raised the price and updated the description.



> This price is the upgraded price. _*The product has been upgraded to an all-night bezel and the old one is sold out.*_
> . C3 super green luminous from Switzerland . Time ring of ceramic for diving . 3D stereoscopic relief bottom cover,
> Natural rubber strap . NH35 automatic chain machine core
> water proof 200 meter
> . Diameter 40mm, thickness 14mm . Sapphire bubble glass . Dark gray radiate dial


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> Looks like they raised the price and updated the description.


Wow, that happened literally right after I asked my question. Think I'll pull the trigger soon. I have a feeling it might sell out even at the raised price.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

CRetzloff said:


> Wow, that happened literally right after I asked my question. Think I'll pull the trigger soon. I have a feeling it might sell out even at the raised price.


The website I originally ordered from also says the the Lumed bezel version is out of stock for 2 months. Sounds like they been selling really well.

I still think $245 total shipped is a great price for this watch. But I would not pay more than that. I believe they raised the price to cover the Amazon seller fees.

This watch is a great spring & summer watch. I love the charcoal sunburst dial and nuclear lume!


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

You are saying this like it is decision to make, for me it is stealing design.

If a company cannot make their own design which can be sold, they shouldn't exist.


Some time ago there were many Rolex copies with Rolex logo on them, they called them replica's, no matter if there was ETA 2824 or noname quartz inside.

Now company make their own logo, use the same design and call it hommage, while there is no difference.

For me buying fake of something which I cannot afford is wrong, I've always preferred to have good Seiko than copy of Omega.
I know that replicas companys go nowhere, while microbrand can do something else. Building Your own heritage is not easy, but when You choose to copy other designs, You are loosing Your chance of getting one some day.

It is not easy to make great project, but good project which is Your own is still better than someone else's.
You can hire designer and push industry forward instead of holding back to old projects.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kiel said:


> You are saying this like it is decision to make, for me it is stealing design.
> 
> If a company cannot make their own design which can be sold, they shouldn't exist.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenArch (Dec 23, 2017)

phil288 said:


> My 62mas arrived  AMAZING watch!!!
> 
> Question, I like this rubber strap but is tropic better? any experience?
> 
> View attachment 13279821


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you for your contribution to this thread Kiel.

Please do post some pictures of your LTM 62MAS homage when it arrives, I'm sure that will be all the convincing I need to order mine!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> The website I originally ordered from also says the the Lumed bezel version is out of stock for 2 months. Sounds like they been selling really well.
> 
> I still think $245 total shipped is a great price for this watch. But I would not pay more than that. I believe they raised the price to cover the Amazon seller fees.
> 
> This watch is a great spring & summer watch. I love the charcoal sunburst dial and nuclear lume!


Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the purchase from amazon. Definitely a nice summer time piece. Thinking about putting it on a good quality mesh if I don't find a bracelet that fits the lugs.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Kiel said:


> For me buying *an homage* of something which I cannot afford is wrong


There is a whole community of people that disagree with this sentiment wholeheartedly. You're entitled to your own opinion but I don't think you'll be changing anyone's mind with your rant.


----------



## mopedrider (Jun 28, 2018)

If the homage is of good quality and long lasting I wouldn't mind buying them.

I really like this version without the lumed bezel. If the rubber strap isn't a dust magnet then it is a better strap 
plus it looked good with the watch. I have a question though. How comfortable is it wearing that watch with the
engraved caseback?



phil288 said:


> My 62mas arrived  AMAZING watch!!!
> 
> Question, I like this rubber strap but is tropic better? any experience?
> 
> View attachment 13279821


----------



## _GC_ (May 11, 2018)

Arrived today... it’s bad ass!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

_GC_ said:


> Arrived today... it's bad ass!


Bad ass indeed. Which seller? Price?


----------



## _GC_ (May 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> _GC_ said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived today... it's bad ass!
> ...


I purchased it on Amazon, opted for the non-lumed bezel for $219.


----------



## _GC_ (May 11, 2018)

I like it a lot, it’s very much a tool watch.


----------



## collector8400 (Aug 24, 2007)

On a brady sailcloth (20mm black stitching) b-)


----------



## _GC_ (May 11, 2018)

It really is a stunning piece, I catch myself staring at it sometimes and then a moment later have no idea what time it is. Crazy


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

62mas with tropic strap b-)


----------



## qns (Mar 28, 2018)

Sharkey with marine nationale type strap


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's some shots over the past two days. The value in this piece is incredible, easily feels like a Seiko model that costs three times as much as it does. That's where I feel Seiko missed the mark with their reissue. They did not need to put that nice of a movement in the reissued version and charge that much. But I'm glad other companies were looking out and stepped up their homage game. The sunburst dial is mesmerizing but not flashy at all, I love it!

On another note, has anyone tried any non-straight end link bracelets on this? I'm thinking about ordering the bracelet for the Seiko SBDC051/053 since they have similar cases, but it's a lot of money without a certainty that it would fit.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

CRetzloff said:


> They did not need to put that nice of a movement in the reissued version and charge that much. But I'm glad other companies were looking out and stepped up their homage game. The sunburst dial is mesmerizing but not flashy at all, I love it!
> View attachment 13314605


Hory shet. I really ought to get one.
Well, I did. I mean, I ordered one, only to have the cheesy seller bail on me, the sh*tts!!!
Well, that's the last time they will ever see me, let alone take my $.

About the movement in the Seiko reissue:
I didn't know if that was the sole or main reason why it was so unexpectedly costly.

While I can marvel as well as any at the wondrousness of a movement's superior this and that, I find it (for me) a non-issue beyond a certain point of competence, so I will not pay extra for that "pleasure." -- since I cannot FEEL the pleasure.

I buy a watch for the pleasure, not for the concept. The pleasure of wearing it, looking at it, fondling it, occasionally changing the straps on it, and incidentally, have it tell me the time when I need to know.

A superior movement - nice n all, but what does it actually do for me at the / by the end of the day, that an "inferior" (but perfectly competent) movement could not?

Difference of quality in movements is not like that in things like tools, and tires & brakes on a car - things that could mean the difference between life and death.
Or, food stuff, or clothes, or furniture...etc... things the pleasure of whose superior (or inferior) construction you can actually perceive through the senses, and have it affect your pleasure.

To me, paying a lot more for that "better" movement is like paying more for a novel just because the author went to a "better" school, has a name that sounds more "French" , the publisher is in NY, and the book has more pages...

What?


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Hory shet. I really ought to get one.
> 
> A superior movement - nice n all, but what does it actually do for me at the / by the end of the day, that an "inferior" (but perfectly competent) movement could not?


The 6R15 is not all that superior anyway. It's basically the same thing with a different mainspring.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

barutanseijin said:


> The 6R15 is not all that superior anyway. It's basically the same thing with a different mainspring.


I agree! 
But man, there is a whole crowd here in this ghetto (WUS) who think 
their horological "connoisseurship" hangs on insisting on having the 6R15.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

barutanseijin said:


> The 6R15 is not all that superior anyway. It's basically the same thing with a different mainspring.


The Seiko re-issue of the 62MAS, the SBDX019/SLA017, comes with an 8L35, which is the same as the Grand Seiko 9S55, just not as highly finished or adjusted, not a 6R15. Unless you're talking about the modern re-interpretations of the 62MAS, the SBDC/SPB051/053/055/059, which do have a 6R15?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Saw these on ebay from the seller heimedallrwatche_0. They are not on his website, which has been updated by the way. There are also some sterile versions (plain case back, not engraved) on his site which you can find with a quick Google search. Not a fan of the colour personally, but I'm sure some will. Of course it will look better IRL than the photos on ebay, as proved by almost everyone's personal photos in this thread.


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody knows if these are available?? Looks darn good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

phil288 said:


> Anybody have unlumed bezel? Is it ceramic?


I have the one with unlumed bezel and it is ceramic. |>


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

odyssus said:


> Anybody knows if these are available?? Looks darn good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. They have it listed on eBay too. Samples should be soon.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Did anybody water tested it in real conditions? Went swimming with it? I know, the watch looks well made, but I'd love to hear real experiencies. Thanks!


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone else's tip of the seconds hand curved down? I know some watches do this intentionally, wonder if I might of accident bent mines while replacing crystal?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

psu555 said:


> Anyone else's tip of the seconds hand curved down? I know some watches do this intentionally, wonder if I might of accident bent mines while replacing crystal?


Why did you replace the crystal?

- - - Updated - - -



psu555 said:


> Anyone else's tip of the seconds hand curved down? I know some watches do this intentionally, wonder if I might of accident bent mines while replacing crystal?


Why did you replace the crystal?


----------



## himq (Apr 11, 2018)

Sapphire insert bezel


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Himq.

Is the HIMQ branding replacing the LTM and/or Sharkey logos? There seem to be different variations of HIMQ/LTM/Sharkey watches floating around at the moment and as someone interested in buy a watch, it's a bit confusing.

It's good to see updates and features added. Is the sapphire bezel lumed?



himq said:


> Sapphire insert bezel
> View attachment 13416995


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

psu555 said:


> Anyone else's tip of the seconds hand curved down? I know some watches do this intentionally, wonder if I might of accident bent mines while replacing crystal?


The tip of the seconds hand on my watch curve down. I replaced the crystal in mine so I got a good look at the hands. I replaced the crystal with a double domed crystal meant for a Seiko 7002 diver. 32mm in case anybody needs the size. I had to curve the tip of the seconds hand a little extra to clear the crystal. The crystal gasket was white plastic and seemed to be a little softer than what I am used to seeing in Seiko Divers. A flat crystal will not work, it hits the hands. Has to be domed.

I broke the original crystal (mineral glass version). Be warned: the design of this crystal is not tolerant of scratches or hard use. I scratched it right on the curve and within a week, the scratch turned into a crack. Probably set up a stress riser. My opinion, this crystal design is perfect for acrylic, maybe OK for sapphire but not mineral glass.

I contacted one of the sellers of these via his web site for a replacement crystal. Can't remember who. He offered to sell me a sapphire crystal at a reasonable price. The 7002 crystal had already arrived by the time he got back to me so I never pursued it.

Somebody asked about water resistance. I think the crown had two gaskets on it. I've been swimming with it a few times in the ocean. No leaks yet. I should pressure test it after the crystal swap, just need a pressure tester.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Forgot to add. The crystal will clear the bezel so no need to remove the bezel to replace the crystal.


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

According to the infos provided on the heimdallr-website, the bezel is lumed:

And it looks like the "Himq"-Logo replaces the others before.
They (Himq, Sharkey & San Martin, heimdallr) seems to be all part of the same company, if you google them you will find the info...

And according to facebook, they are building the next watch with a 9015 movement...
I'm looking forward for more infos. ;-)

Edit: Sorry, no links allowed for me as a new poster - up to now I was only a reader...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

lart said:


> According to the infos provided on the heimdallr-website, the bezel is lumed:
> 
> And it looks like the "Himq"-Logo replaces the others before.
> They (Himq, Sharkey & San Martin, heimdallr) seems to be all part of the same company, if you google them you will find the info...
> ...


I looked up how the companies are linked a few weeks ago. It wasn't hard to find the copyright details to see the link.

I really like this watch (bought it but it didn't ship), but I find it a turnoff that the logos are changing on various models. They seem to be struggling with brand identity.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I asked the owner of Himq himself, and he said the owners of Himq and Sharkey are different.

From what I can gather, I THINK heimdallr in ebay and the heimdallr website were resellers. And decided to create their own brand which is Himq.

The original heimdallr/sharkey is very much active in Taobao, and is selling only his brand there.

San Martin and LTM are probably under one owner.


IG: @horobro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This LTM is delightful.
So many "moods"... |>


----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)

I must b very fortunate, almost all my seiko s keep great time,the worst is a consistent 10 sec slow. Most of my watches are over 5 years old and have never needed servicing. Not opinion but fact.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> I asked the owner of Himq himself, and he said the owners of Himq and Sharkey are different.
> 
> From what I can gather, I THINK heimdallr in ebay and the heimdallr website were resellers. And decided to create their own brand which is Himq.
> 
> ...


Looks like the same owner owner/s to me. Shenzhen Xing Zhen Industrial Co., Ltd. I found this when I was looking for some resellers and did a google search.

On Taobao and ebay there are several sellers of these brands of watches. I think many of the sellers are one and the same. You can tell by looking at the items that are seem out of tplace in the store, like toys and jewelry.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

This would be the only dive watch I'd need if it came on a fitted bracelet like the 62mas reissue. Absolutely loving the value in this piece.


----------



## lockh33d (Jul 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if this will take the same bezel inserts / dials as SKX007?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I do not know. Depends on the inner and outer diameters of the bezel insert. You have to measure very accurately.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Did anyone see the now sterile dial and case back 62mas watches on eBay? I kinda like them. I actually like the LTM dial just fine, but that case back with the deep engraving looks terribly uncomfortable.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Did anyone see the now sterile dial and case back 62mas watches on eBay? I kinda like them. I actually like the LTM dial just fine, but that case back with the *deep engraving looks terribly uncomfortable*.


Am wearing mine now.
Wear it quite often these days actually. Me never felt nuffin other than cool.
Not an issue at all.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The LTM with clean dial and caseback is available from the beginning. I do not need the engraving on the back but the empty dial is too empty. Therefore I choose the fully decorated version. I never ever had a problem with the engraving while wearing.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I noticed the V2 doesn't have the cool caseback engraving which is unfortunate.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Which V2? There are different seller with different versions of the watch. Here is an offer with engraving:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/62MAS-Men-...-Watch-20ATM-Full-Luminous-Bezel/273397827801


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Alright, thanks for the info about the caseback not being an issue. Does anyone know if you can still get a version with a non-lumed Ceramic bezel?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Alright, thanks for the info about the caseback not being an issue. Does anyone know if you can still get a version with a non-lumed Ceramic bezel?


I believe there are three grades.

Low: mineral, lumed pip at 12
Middle: sapphire, lumed pip at 12
High: Sapphire, fully lumed

Also, there is sterile in different grades I believe.

On ebay search "Sharkey LTM 62mas watch"


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sharkey, LTM, MERKUR, Heimdallr (is that even the right spelling?), Semdu, San Martin.... on and on and on...

They may all be different (or same, don't care anymore) companies, 
but I am getting kinda tired of trying to distinguish them, as they put out similar (or practically identical) Seiko clones.


With that said, I hasten to add: I do nonetheless love my LTM 62MAS and MERKUR tunas and turtles.
Semdus also, but only after modified.

But why do they do their business like this - making it so confusing for the consumer? 
Or is that some "strategy" out of Sun Tzu's Warrior MBA textbook?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah, I feel the same. Mentioned it a while back. Just confusing. Perhaps they could settle on a name for their premium line (like San Martin) and an affordable line (Sharkey).

Also, it's not good when consumers aren't even positive what exactly the name is. Is it LTM or LJM? Is it HIMA or HIMQ?



Chronopolis said:


> Sharkey, LTM, MERKUR, Heimdallr (is that even the right spelling?), Semdu, San Martin.... on and on and on...
> 
> They may all be different (or same, don't care anymore) companies,
> but I am getting kinda tired of trying to distinguish them, as they put out similar (or practically identical) Seiko clones.
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

...


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The HIMQ is now also available in green.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-62...tch-waffle-Band-Sapphire-Insert-/153150196783


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Just got the strap from the bay. US$24.99 delivered. Nice length ~ 295mm. Feels similar to my Phenomenato strap, a bit thicker and very supple against my wrist. Lets see how it holds up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

If you don't like divers on leather...look away. Loving this combo for Fall, the brown suede (StrapsCo) and gray dial really work together. As has been said before, the sunburst dial has a ton of character, tough to capture on my old phone.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I found a seller on Taobao (possibly Himq themselves?) selling the Himq 62MAS homages and noticed they were also selling a version with a sterile gray sunburst dial and thought I'd give it a shot and it just arrived this morning. I'm pleasantly surprised with this build quality, the watch head has a nice heft to it, bezel action is stiff but consistent and will likely loosen up a bit over time.









I was also pleasantly surprised with the lume after just a few minutes out in the sun as I descended into the subway, reminds me of a fresh SKX.









Same seller also has a sterile MM300 homage... tempting.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

After 24hrs, running at -2spd... not too shabby.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

skyleth said:


> After 24hrs, running at -2spd... not too shabby.


Looks great. Mind sharing how much you bought it for off Taobao? I was looking at both the sterile dial and Himq dial on eBay, I couldn't decide if the sterile dial was too plain. Mind posting a picture of your crown and caseback?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

skyleth said:


> After 24hrs, running at -2spd... not too shabby.


Looks great. Mind sharing how much you bought it for off Taobao? I was looking at both the sterile dial and Himq dial on eBay, I couldn't decide if the sterile dial was too plain. Mind posting a picture of your crown and caseback?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great. Mind sharing how much you bought it for off Taobao? I was looking at both the sterile dial and Himq dial on eBay, I couldn't decide if the sterile dial was too plain. Mind posting a picture of your crown and caseback?


here you go, crown and caseback.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks. I actually like that clean, sterile look. The pics made it look like the crown logo was filled in blue paint, but that’s not the case. I assume you added the shoulderless spring bars?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Thanks. I actually like that clean, sterile look. The pics made it look like the crown logo was filled in blue paint, but that's not the case. I assume you added the shoulderless spring bars?


Not sure if this is the case or not but mine came w/a
blue protective sticker on the crown, maybe that's
what you saw.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

T-hunter said:


> Not sure if this is the case or not but mine came w/a
> blue protective sticker on the crown, maybe that's
> what you saw.


Mine too, and when you peel the protective sticker off it stays in the etched area and you have to get it out with a toothpick or something.

Watch came with the shoulder-less spring-bars


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello,
I'm new to this Sharkey/Himq things so I have a few questions:
1) Which website is legit: https://www.heimdallr.watch/ OR HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP
2) Is the bezel domed? This one looks domed on the bezel: Sharkey SBDX001 NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster SS band pepsi Sapphire insert new logo_Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP but I like this one better. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be domed: Sharkey SBDX001 NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster rubber band_Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP
3) Is the bezel lumed?
Thanks All.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a V1 (I prefer the case back) on Aliexpress for their 11.11 sale. Deal was Ok after seller discounts and from a cashback website.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

T-hunter said:


> Looks sweet. Mines been delivered but i'm still stuck at work.
> Can't wait to get home and check it out. What size is your wrist?


Hi and sorry for the late reply!
My wrist is about 7 1/4 Inch.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> This LTM is delightful.
> So many "moods"... |>
> View attachment 13457641
> View attachment 13457643
> ...


What bracelet is this?


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Techme said:


> Yeah, I feel the same. Mentioned it a while back. Just confusing. Perhaps they could settle on a name for their premium line (like San Martin) and an affordable line (Sharkey).
> 
> Also, it's not good when consumers aren't even positive what exactly the name is. Is it LTM or LJM? Is it HIMA or HIMQ?


There is the FiftyFour as well. I didn't buy the LTM (or "LJM") because of its 40mm case diameter, but after a few months I decided to find out more details about it and discovered that the FiftyFour version is 37mm just like the original. Making something like this:

LTM (and derivatives) are mimicking the Seiko 2017 reissue size; the FifityFour mimics the original size from 1965.

I just bought one FiftyFour from eBay. I'm waiting a new version with all white logo and light green lume to be finished for shipping. I'm very excited, 38mm is perfect for me - 40mm would be too much.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bruno_sfc said:


> What bracelet is this?


Steel, straight end . 
Aftermarket.

Findable on ebay.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Techme said:


> Not yet. They have it listed on eBay too. Samples should be soon.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


This one is beautiful! I like it more because is more "original" (mind the word). It's like a Grand Seiko mixed with the 62mas. On eBay is not available yet, but is listed. It doesn't have much information, it says it's gonna be between 200-250$. I would buy one if the size they produced it with 38mm.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Kiel said:


> You are saying this like it is decision to make, for me it is stealing design.
> 
> If a company cannot make their own design which can be sold, they shouldn't exist.
> 
> ...


I've seen a few vintage Swiss Made watches with the 62mas design on eBay from early 60's - I actually have a Seawatch (Sicura) very, very similar to 62mas. It looks like it was a trend back then. But I agree that they could try to make a "inspired" watch instead an "homage".


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

All 3 powered by a Seiko

Armida A12 blue/blue NH35

Seiko SLA017 8L35 high beat

Hima green/green NH35 lumed bezel


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Merkur has been a place holder on eBay for 6 months or more. At this stage I doubt they will make it.



bruno_sfc said:


> This one is beautiful! I like it more because is more "original" (mind the word). It's like a Grand Seiko mixed with the 62mas. On eBay is not available yet, but is listed. It doesn't have much information, it says it's gonna be between 200-250$. I would buy one if the size they produced it with 38mm.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Double Double.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

This watch has many faces. On a Borealis Iso style rubber.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Techme said:


> The Merkur has been a place holder on eBay for 6 months or more. At this stage I doubt they will make it.


I wish they would, I like the Merkur design way more than the "homages". Actually what I really like from the 62mas is the case design.

I just wrote the seller asking if they have any update on this version.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Just an update: bjbjcs, the Merkur seller at eBay replied me. Apparently is going to be 220 USD, 40mm size, and it's going to be avaiable "soon".


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Hmmm. Excuse my pessimism, but it has been 'soon' for a very long time. We know how long the Merkur Marine Master dragged on for.



bruno_sfc said:


> Just an update: bjbjcs, the Merkur seller at eBay replied me. Apparently is going to be 220 USD, 40mm size, and it's going to be avaiable "soon".


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Nanda said:


> Today the Sharkey LTM arrived. Great value for the money. Attached some pics in comparison to the Armida A12 and MWW 62MAS. All watches are different in some details. The diameter of the LTM is the same as the MWW (40 mm) compared to the smaller A12 (38 mm). All three are 48 mm long. The shape of the case and surface finishing differs (e.g. the sides of the LTM are fully polished, the holes of the drilled lugs are at different positions). Regards the dial, the A12 and LTM are sunburst grey, the MWW is also sunburst but slightly brownish.
> Top down: Armida A12, Sharkey LTM, MWW 62MAS


Hi, Nanda! Thank you for sharing these photos comparing the models. First I leaned toward the FiftyFour/Armida A12 because of its 38mm size, but seeing your photos it really doesn't look much difference at all. Do you feel both wear "the same"?


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Techme said:


> Hmmm. Excuse my pessimism, but it has been 'soon' for a very long time. We know how long the Merkur Marine Master dragged on for.


Yes, reading some threads I noticed this unfortunate fame they have. :-(


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Can't get thing off of my wrist. Looks like a long honeymoon. Can't remember the last time I wore a single watch for a week straight! The unsized bracelet is a $10 ebay special. Feels pretty good, but with the usual crap buckle.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Me too!!! Weird!
Lately, I've been wearing this more often than any other watch in my collection.
I dare not admit this to myself, but maybe I am getting tired of watches?

This little number seems to do everything I need / want in a watch.
Simplicity is sometimes where home is.... whatever that means. ;-)























Techme said:


> Can't get thing off of my wrist. Looks like a long honeymoon. Can't remember the last time I wore a single watch for a week straight!
> View attachment 13676455


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The combination of the stunning sunburst dial paired with the boxed crystal and the ridiculous lume make it a winner. I just stare at it every time I go into the sunshine.

I recall when these first came out, a forum member mentioned the lume with accompanying photos in another post, suggesting that it is brighter than his SKX. I recall questioning that, but seriously the lume blazes and is very long lasting. Even the bezel lume lasts a significant amount of time.

I like the aesthestics of the rubber band, which I happened to buy a long time ago for another watch, but it is too thick and lacks flexibility. I think a tropic would look the part.



Chronopolis said:


> Me too!!! Weird!
> Lately, I've been wearing this more often than any other watch in my collection.
> I dare not admit this to myself, but maybe I am getting tired of watches?
> 
> ...


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

I love the LTM sunburst dial and the domed crystal, but I just bought the FiftyFour 62mas homage (eBay: legendwatch) because of the 37mm.

I'm now thinking about getting the LTM as well and see each one I'll like best. I was settled on the FiftyFour but after seeing the users photos of the LTM I'm confused again, LOL.

Oh, the FiftyFour 62mas homage got an improvement (IMO): the last version has an all white logo (now I think is more balanced), light green lume on the dial and hands (Swiss superluminova), and you can get a ceramic insert with no lume too (I prefer without it).


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

bruno_sfc said:


> I love the LTM sunburst dial and the domed crystal, but I just bought the FiftyFour 62mas homage (eBay: legendwatch) because of the 37mm.
> 
> I'm now thinking about getting the LTM as well and see each one I'll like best. I was settled on the FiftyFour but after seeing the users photos of the LTM I'm confused again, LOL.
> 
> ...


Different sizes - 37mm vs 40mm. The LTM comes either sterile or branded dial - LTM or HIMQ branding. HIMQ doesn't have the nice engraved case back, just laser etching. You can buy either a fully lumed bezel or with a single dot at 12 with lume. All bezels are ceramic I believe. The lume colour depends on the lighting. Sometimes white, but the lume is so powerful that it dead set has a day time glow of light green.

I wouldn't be surprised if they actually come from the same factory.

The 54 you posted is a render, but you can see the watches on their website.

User SimpleWatchMan bought both and kept the 54 (samller size) and wrote a bit about both watches in this thread.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Techme said:


> Different sizes - 37mm vs 40mm. The LTM comes either sterile or branded dial - LTM or HIMQ branding. HIMQ doesn't have the nice engraved case back, just laser etching. You can buy either a fully lumed bezel or with a single dot at 12 with lume. All bezels are ceramic I believe. The lume colour depends on the lighting. Sometimes white, but the lume is so powerful that it dead set has a day time glow of light green.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they actually come from the same factory.


Yeah, that's possible.

The only things that bothers me on the FiftyFour are the single dome and the black dial. The black dial I may like in person, the flat crystal I'm not sure, but I might be surprise by both. Sophy from legendwatch told me they may be making a new batch in the future with double sapphire.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

bruno_sfc said:


> Yeah, that's possible.
> 
> The only things that bothers me on the FiftyFour are the single dome and the black dial. The black dial I may like in person, the flat crystal I'm not sure, but I might be surprise by both. Sophy from legendwatch told me they may be making a new batch in the future with double sapphire.


Thanks for the info. Let us know if the new batch is about to launch. Thanks.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Has anyone done a dial swap on the LTM models? I saw where someone had measured the dial to be larger than the standard 28.5mm Seiko dial.

I would consider these more strongly if I could swap dials, they do look nice.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Has anyone done a dial swap on the LTM models? I saw where someone had measured the dial to be larger than the standard 28.5mm Seiko dial.
> 
> I would consider these more strongly if I could swap dials, they do look nice.


I've seen some swaping the dials with the FiftyFour case, like these:

https://www.facebook.com/seikolodi/videos/p.2014330528832022/2014330528832022/?type=2&theater

And there is this "mod" with the LTM version: https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2018/10/31/ltm-a-sla017-62mas-clone/


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

Here's another bracelet option, this is from watch gecko. I've got conflicting opinions of this one. I'm not crazy about the area where the end link meets the case, but really like the rest. I don't like rounded jubilees, but really like this design with the flat links. I think the polished center pieces are a good match with the chrome hands and indices, and the polished sides of the case. It also has a nice taper, it's not well advertised but I'm pretty sure it's a 20/16 taper. It's not without drawbacks though. Upon arrival the end links weren't even close to fitting the 20mm lug gap, I had to file them down to fit. Also, the foldover on the clasp doesn't sit fully flush. Really glad that I got it on sale, would have been very disappointed at full retail price of about $70. But, it's not a hair puller, has solid links and a decent clasp so in all, not bad for the current sale price of about $36.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello, everyone!

I am looking to mod my recently purchased FiftyFour 62mas homage with a "domed sapphire crystal" like a vintage plexi crystal or the original hardlex mineral crystal. Do you know where I can source it?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

After 10 days on vacation, I just checked and it's running 25 sec behind, not too shabby averaging -2.5spd as worn!









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

mine arrived yesterday, and im loving it so far. i have noticed however that the bezel is incredibly still - to the point where i have to struggle to get it moving, did any one else find this? does anyone now any method to loosen it up?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bentl said:


> mine arrived yesterday, and im loving it so far. i have noticed however that the bezel is incredibly still - to the point where i have to struggle to get it moving, did any one else find this? does anyone now any method to loosen it up?


My LJM had a very tight bezel. Almost unturnable.

It turned a bit then jammed. 
So, I squirted in a bit of Zippo lighter fluid to get it back to zero position.
Haven't used the bezel since.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks chronopolis, i guess it's not just mine then

I'm loving it on some shark mesh BTW








Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oleg1 (Jan 24, 2018)

What about antireflection coating on these watch LTM? I can't understand - maybe too many reflections on photos? 
If owners can compare with other watch - it would be perfect. I think, it is rather important thing on domed glass.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I guess if nobody buys this overpriced watch with a Seagull movement, they eventually have to cut the price to half:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...hash=item25fe74581d:m:mYR5c0O1Su8-GMxB1rE32EQ
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...lgo_pvid=0add720c-297d-46a1-bef1-de3a52bed607


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I posted this in the Aliexpress thread 6 days ago. 

I need some advice guys. My LTM 62MAS's NH movement has died. The seconds hand has frozen. I can hand wind it, move the date wheel, move the hour and minute hand and the crown operates freely at each stop. When I put my ear to the movement I cannot hear the rotor spin freely. I can hear slight movement, but no spinning. Up until it now it was working flawlessly and had been totally babied.

Needless to say, I will source and drop a new movement in since I love the watch and it was hogging my wrist time. It was actually running at +3.0 seconds before it suddenly died.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

fandi said:


> I guess if nobody buys this overpriced watch with a Seagull movement, they eventually have to cut the price to half:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...hash=item25fe74581d:m:mYR5c0O1Su8-GMxB1rE32EQ
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...lgo_pvid=0add720c-297d-46a1-bef1-de3a52bed607


your bang on. i really dont understand for the significant price jump to this Oris homage - am i missing something?
i mean its a nice watch - but its almost double the 62mas or the sea master homage


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

just pulled the trigger on new Heimdallr/Sharkey (it has Sharkey logo) 62MAS green dial.








(from Heimdallr website)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

So much inbreeding with Sharkey, LTM, HIMQ, San Martin and shall I say their distant cousin, Merkur. Basically the same watches redialed. Their logic confuses me. 

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> So much inbreeding with Sharkey, LTM, HIMQ, San Martin and shall I say their distant cousin, Merkur. Basically the same watches redialed. *Their logic confuses me. *


I've speculated: Maybe that's their "strategy"?
Which only makes it even more confusing... and annoyingly so.

IF (and only IF) ... it IS their biz strategy, what exactly is their objective?

And if it is NOT, why so much crowding over just a couple of models?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Techme said:


> So much inbreeding with Sharkey, LTM, HIMQ, San Martin and shall I say their distant cousin, Merkur. Basically the same watches redialed. Their logic confuses me.


i'm not sure there is any logic to it that's meant for us to follow... not if it's different people getting these made.

the weird thing to me is there seems to be two different heimdallr websites, with distinct looks, and different products/prices.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I believe Merkur and Heimdallr are master vs former apprentice turned competitor.


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi

I'm looking for a watch to replace my "tool watches" (Submariner and Mark XVI) and I really like the 62mas design. Too bad the Seiko reissue cost $4000, but I guess thats the direction the watch industry has chosen. Overpriced watches IMO.

My idea of a tool watch is that you can take it with you everywhere and not be afraid of being robbed og damaging it. The design of the 62mas is everything I want for my tool watch, but how good is the quality of the bezel? I understand that it won't be as good as say a sub, but is it usable for daily usage? Is the grip good enough and is it easy to turn? I bought a nice Maen watch earlier, but the bezel action is so bad that it ruins the whole experience with the watch. I just can't use a diver with a bad bezel design.


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

Double post


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

slightly frustrating as i ordered late late Saturday night (into Sunday AM by then) and they still haven't seemed to ship yet, which now seems to be too late for their CNY closing. the whole point of placing the order that early was that they would have all week to ship it, and it seems they didn't get it shipped. i didn't even know they were closing up early, i just wanted to get it done well before February, which I did... THEN yesterday i notice a graphic on their front page, "closure for CNY, last day of shipping 1.23".... which now it's the 24th over there and still no shipping notice. so i think i got boned here. think i gotta wait a month now for a watch i should have had in a couple days....

edit: this was a whole lot of nothing. it's officially shipped, so i should be solid.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> slightly frustrating as i ordered late late Saturday night (into Sunday AM by then) and they still haven't seemed to ship yet, which now seems to be too late for their CNY closing. the whole point of placing the order that early was that they would have all week to ship it, and it seems they didn't get it shipped. i didn't even know they were closing up early, i just wanted to get it done well before February, which I did... THEN yesterday i notice a graphic on their front page, "closure for CNY, last day of shipping 1.23".... which now it's the 24th over there and still no shipping notice. so i think i got boned here. think i gotta wait a month now for a watch i should have had in a couple days....
> 
> when a quick impulse buy becomes a month long wait... =(


I'm in the same boat as you as my order was processed on 1-22. But if I remember correctly, when I bought my 6105 homage from them last year, there was no tracking information update and then it just showed up a few days later without ever being scanned until delivery. I would not give up hope yet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Rocat said:


> I'm in the same boat as you as my order was processed on 1-22. But if I remember correctly, when I bought my 6105 homage from them last year, there was no tracking information update and then it just showed up a few days later without ever being scanned until delivery. I would not give up hope yet.


actually yea i re-read their page on their processing method. if i'm to take that as correct, it actually would have left them the other day but it takes a couple days for their postage service to update it after it leaves them. so i think it _is _out their door and into the postal system. it says SHIPPED i guess after it's in the big main scannable system. plus there's a low-key arrival estimate on my order page which does suggest next week. so if it's like they say and it's actually out the door i think it'll be OK.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

double post, grr


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's shipped now, so all should be good. this should be a good tide-over until the Helm Komodo becomes available. but it's also the first green dial in my collection since I started in with Seikos and divers in 2010, something i never thought i needed or every really wanted til now. normally i'd just get the black dial and call it a day, but this green....

I'm excited in a strange way for this, it's _not_ a Seiko, but it is (but it _isn't_.....!), but it's the closest thing to a Seiko diver i've purchased in ~2 years (last years purchases were a Karlskrona and a scurfa). it's been hard to mimic the feeling of getting my first couple Seiko divers, strangely, this might work on that level.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's shipped now, so all should be good. this should be a good tide-over until the Helm Komodo becomes available. but it's also the first green dial in my collection since I started in with Seikos and divers in 2010, something i never thought i needed or every really wanted til now. normally i'd just get the black dial and call it a day, but this green....
> 
> I'm excited in a strange way for this, it's _not_ a Seiko, but it is (but it _isn't_.....!), but it's the closest thing to a Seiko diver i've purchased in ~2 years (last years purchases were a Karlskrona and a scurfa). it's been hard to mimic the feeling of getting my first couple Seiko divers, strangely, this might work on that level.


What!? Wait! You only bought two watches all of last year?
Your WUS membership is revoked!

Does your Sharkey actually have a tracking number and shows transit?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Rocat said:


> What!? Wait! You only bought two watches all of last year?
> Your WUS membership is revoked!


ha! Those were my only _diver_ purchases! my third and final purchase was another Seiko 5 to get modded. BUTTTT, in all that, i had haughtily broke my 'one watch per year' trend/sanity keeper which i had going since Jan 2015 (i had a good 3 year run).

BUT AGAIN, I blew the F### out of trying to re-instate that policy this year by already purchasing 2 watches in January (Seiko SNKE79, Sharkey 62mas), and have been excitedly sold on a 3rd (Komodo). unless i get struck by lightning or hit by a garbage truck and stop wanting the Komodo over the course of the next month, _that's happening_. but i really have to lock it down at 3!



> Does your Sharkey actually have a tracking number and shows transit?


I got a number and it's in the DHL tracking. it hasn't really done anything yet, but it exists.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> ha! Those were my only _diver_ purchases! my third and final purchase was another Seiko 5 to get modded. BUTTTT, in all that, i had haughtily broke my 'one watch per year' trend/sanity keeper which i had going since Jan 2015 (i had a good 3 year run).
> 
> BUT AGAIN, I blew the F### out of trying to re-instate that policy this year by already purchasing 2 watches in January (Seiko SNKE79, Sharkey 62mas), and have been excitedly sold on a 3rd (Komodo). unless i get struck by lightning or hit by a garbage truck and stop wanting the Komodo over the course of the next month, _that's happening_. but i really have to lock it down at 3!
> 
> I got a number and it's in the DHL tracking. it hasn't really done anything yet, but it exists.


Ahh, Helm Watches, I discovered them last month. On my "Wish list" is the Blue or even the Blue/Orange Khuraburi and Vanuatu. I don't know how I missed this brand before. I'm holding out for new stock when they start coming in after the Chinese New Year.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Ahh, Helm Watches, I discovered them last month. On my "Wish list" is the Blue or even the Blue/Orange Khuraburi and Vanuatu. I don't know how I missed this brand before. I'm holding out for new stock when they start coming in after the Chinese New Year.


I feel i've known the name, seen it around a while, but i didn't look at them much until i found the Komodo thread. i certainly didn't look closely at the first 2 watches and i assumed they were $800 and gigantic. turns out they are all less than $300? and reasonably sized? i'm mildly interested in the Vanuatu, i suppose if i really love the Komodo i might opt in on a Vanuatu after some time. especially now looking a little more at the brand and seeing they work customization actively into their product.

still waiting on a tracking update, meanwhile i've already gotten springbars (fat springbars with small tips, as i believe the Sharkeys have small holes) and an Uncle Seiko waffle for the Sharkey. originally i thought i'd just go with a tropic to start (i will still try everything on it ofc), but after constantly looking at 62mas homage pics i had to get a waffle ready for it no matter what.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I feel i've known the name, seen it around a while, but i didn't look at them much until i found the Komodo thread. i certainly didn't look closely at the first 2 watches and i assumed they were $800 and gigantic. turns out they are all less than $300? and reasonably sized? i'm mildly interested in the Vanuatu, i suppose if i really love the Komodo i might opt in on a Vanuatu after some time. especially now looking a little more at the brand and seeing they work customization actively into their product.
> 
> still waiting on a tracking update, meanwhile i've already gotten springbars (fat springbars with small tips, as i believe the Sharkeys have small holes) and an Uncle Seiko waffle for the Sharkey. originally i thought i'd just go with a tropic to start (i will still try everything on it ofc), but after constantly looking at 62mas homage pics i had to get a waffle ready for it no matter what.


My Yellow Tuna arrived a short time ago. Absolutely no tracking information, even the delivery doesn't show. I posted a few photos over here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/sharkey-v2-0-sbbn015-homage-3724906-122.html#post48046065

But I'll throw one up here just for fun. The bracelet is mine btw.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's due here _any_ moment... even though Heimdallr got rid of it Tuesday or so last week it stayed in HK all through the weekend, just to ship out Monday afternoon in HK time. But it arrived in LA Monday morning LA time, lol, so now today it's out for delivery.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's due here _any_ moment... even though Heimdallr got rid of it Tuesday or so last week it stayed in HK all through the weekend, just to ship out Monday afternoon in HK time. But it arrived in LA Monday morning LA time, lol, so now today it's out for delivery.


it didn't show up til 530, how rude, haha.









comes on a soft silicone that's just not my style. stays in the box.

























edit: it's definitely not perfect. there's a couple minor issues. i'll probably go over the watch in a week, i'll have more pics by then as well. initial thoughts are positive though!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Replace LTM logo


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13853881


Looks really nice, especially in this green color. Could you elaborate on the "minor issues" it has?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RightOne said:


> Looks really nice, especially in this green color. Could you elaborate on the "minor issues" it has?


the minor issues for me, mostly are nitpicks. now that i've had it a few days at least, most have become nitpicks but there was one _actual_ QC issue (well maybe 2).

i will probably just have it fixed in the future, but basically the hands don't align perfectly. the hour hand is a tiny bit behind. in a lot of cases it's actually very hard to notice but i did notice. the minute hand will be aligned at 12 and the hour hand's farthest edge is just now aligned with the marker's far edge. but the markers are wide enough that the hour hand should still sit completely 'inside' the marker. it's a difference of a couple minutes. but as i said, i can have that fixed. that's the only real _issue_ issue. the other _maybe_ issue to some is there's a tiny unlumed spot in the bezel's pip that is somewhat noticeable looking at the glowing lume. i'm not sure if something landed in it and sunk under the surface? because you can't see it in a lit shot. only in a lume shot.

the other nitpicks are, the holes in the lugs are bigger holes than the springbar holes on the inside. inside they are standard, not bigger holes more on divers. i think i knew this going in but it's still odd to me using big holes on the outside. why not drill all the way through with the one size? another nitpick is not a huge deal, just the bezel sound. i was hoping it would be a more metallic 'clink' as it rotates, more like a Seiko. but this is a loud ratcheting sound, not unlike the Baltic Shield. i'm not sure what it looks like under the bezel or what creates that sound. another thing is there's a tiny bit of bezel play in some spots, it doesn't back-play in some clicks. it's odd. and i guess the final nitpick is a clerical error within Heimdallr but the dial says it's 300m and the watch is supposed to be 300m, while the caseback still says 200m. so that's a definite oddity they do state on the website in the pictures, but i thought the watches they would ship would have correct casebacks.

however, the positives far outweigh the negatives to me. nice signed crown. beveled hands with varying surfaces. fairly good solid initial lume. i don't test it thru the night or in the AM but it does stay legible for a few hours at least, with adjusted eyes. the aluminum bezel insert is _very_ sharp, and i would have guessed it was ceramic. it's very clean and has that gray-sheen when the light hits it. same fingerprinty-ceramic marks to when you touch it. nice sunburst dial, it has a matte sheen under it, and i love the big bold cream markers, too. i like the glass, i hope i don't hit it on anything, though i'm not prone to a lot of that. it hasn't been an issue so far. but i like the intentional warping at the edges. the AR can get a little goofy outside and in certain lighting (as far as photographs) but live, it looks pretty cool and doesn't get in the way when checking the time.

the green definitely is the least versatile, but i've never done a green nor a 62mas homage so i though i'd do something double-new.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

here you can see the hands:









the minute is moving past 6:00 and the hour still isn't quite there yet. i don't imagine they'd all be like this, but i like the watch so much i'm willing to just have it fixed at some point. could even try myself...

otherwise i'm still diggin' it:


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Whats the size of it? In the eBay listining says 44mm. I love my FF 62mas, but I wish it had the beautiful domed sapphire of the LTM/LJM/Sharkey/Armida.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

bruno_sfc said:


> Whats the size of it? In the eBay listining says 44mm. I love my FF 62mas, but I wish it had the beautiful domed sapphire of the LTM/LJM/Sharkey/Armida.


Heimdallr lists it as 41mm, i don't have calipers but i don't dispute the 41mm. it's been described as 'bigger than other 62mas homages'. i think it's supposed to mimic the 'modern 62mas' Seiko's measurements...

















i'm loving the crystal more than i thought i would.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Heimdallr lists it as 41mm, i don't have calipers but i don't dispute the 41mm. it's been described as 'bigger than other 62mas homages'. i think it's supposed to mimic the 'modern 62mas' Seiko's measurements...
> 
> i'm loving the crystal more than i thought i would.


Thanks!

The domed crystal is awesome, loved the bracelet as well! Enjoy!


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Heimdallr lists it as 41mm, i don't have calipers but i don't dispute the 41mm. it's been described as 'bigger than other 62mas homages'. i think it's supposed to mimic the 'modern 62mas' Seiko's measurements...
> 
> i'm loving the crystal more than i thought i would.


Thanks!

The domed crystal is awesome, loved the bracelet as well! Enjoy!


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

psu555 said:


> Replace LTM logo


Where did you get the Seiko logo?


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Do they make 42mm version with circles instead of sticks? Thanks.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

fandi said:


> Do they make 42mm version with circles instead of sticks? Thanks.


Not that I'm aware of. You can get a Seiko SBDC051 and mod it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

The crown logo is not bad, they should use that instead of the shark or himq or ltm...

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

that logo is on the dial, just very small, not the main logo. they use it a little bit like Seiko would use the Suwa, or i guess in this case, with the placement, the dreaded p/s X.









i don't mind the sharkey logo _too_ much. it's relatively small and subtle, and not bold like HIMQ or LTM can be. plus it's still aquatic in theme and slightly aggressive, as aggressive as a tiny little silver shark can be, lol.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

weird things just happened


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi. I was wondering whether anyone has picked up the black dial version from the Heimdallr website. The photos show the dial to be a deep black rather than the metallic silver sunburst on the LTM and Himq variants, which would be a shame as the price of $175 is the lowest I've seen yet. I was wondering if anyone has a real picture... the ones on the website aren't that great.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

peternic1 said:


> Hi. I was wondering whether anyone has picked up the black dial version from the Heimdallr website. The photos show the dial to be a deep black rather than the metallic silver sunburst on the LTM and Himq variants, which would be a shame as the price of $175 is the lowest I've seen yet. I was wondering if anyone has a real picture... the ones on the website aren't that great.
> 
> View attachment 13921005


Not my pictures.














































IG: @horobro


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

I just ordered a green version. Looking forward to the strap options I have in my stash.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

hanif.rayney said:


> Not my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for uploading the photos. I definitely prefer the silver dial over the black.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> the metallic silver sunburst on the LTM and Himq variants


FYI, they are not silver, they are charcoal grey sunburst perhaps with a hint of brown, similar to the original 62MAS and SLA017.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

huangcjz said:


> FYI, they are not silver, they are charcoal grey sunburst perhaps with a hint of brown, similar to the original 62MAS and SLA017.


Yup. Absolutely love the colour of the dial on the LJM that I have. The green Sharkey ones posted here also look quite nice.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks like the LTM logo is out and HIMQ is in. There's also another website/brand selling the 62MAS homages: 
https://www.proximawatches.com

Most likely going to pull the trigger on a fully lumed bezel option since the caseback is flush and looks a lot more comfortable now. Missing my LTM...


----------



## kagey (Apr 16, 2017)

Does anyone know if the 62mas strap code bracelets will fit this (both are 20mm lugs). If not, are there any bracelets that could potentially have matching end links.


----------



## kagey (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is a metal bracelet from amazon I took a chance on.









View attachment 13966897


----------



## kagey (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is a metal bracelet from amazon I took a chance on.

View attachment 13966893


View attachment 13966897


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Great value for 41mm with Dome and great lume.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Is the water resistance to be trusted? I see a Sharkey model that says 200m, but Himq's same model is 300m, for example.
What I want to say is: can I wear this watch for a swim at the beach with peace of mind?


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Is the water resistance to be trusted? I see a Sharkey model that says 200m, but Himq's same model is 300m, for example.
What I want to say is: can I wear this watch for a swim at the beach with peace of mind?


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

I have worn mine for a month straight and it shows no signs of leaking. Perfect beater with accuracy and lume.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's supposed to be a 300m watch. Heimdaller states 300m, the dial says 300m, but, for some reason, they shipped them with casebacks that say 200m (the 62Mas Sharkey, at least). either way, outside of a defective one, they are supposed to be _real_ divers.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

underrated value.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sivart said:


> View attachment 14094763
> underrated value.


Looks great !

Mind sharing what brand of 2-piece Zulu strap you have there ?

Regards,


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Looks great !
> 
> Mind sharing what brand of 2-piece Zulu strap you have there ?
> 
> Regards,


2 pc Heavy NATO: Clockwork Synergy


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

sivart said:


> 2 pc Heavy NATO: Clockwork Synergy


Thanks !

Will check it out ...

Regards,


----------



## JDLUDE99 (Jan 3, 2019)

Does anyone know the dial size? Is it 28.5 like the skx dials? Thinking of changing the dial


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Great news brothers!!! Sharkey/HIMQ/WR watches has a fitted bracelet for the 62MAS homage available now.

https://www.wrwatches.com/product-page/stainless-steel-bracelet-for-san-martin-62mas


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

sivart said:


> View attachment 14094763
> underrated value.


Please tell me where one can purchase this watch


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> Please tell me where one can purchase this watch


https://www.heimdallr.watch/. Direct from the manufacturer.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Crezo said:


> https://www.heimdallr.watch/. Direct from the manufacturer.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


I am missing something as i don't see that same combo on their site....


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> I am missing something as i don't see that same combo on their site....


https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/53-360-62-mas-shark-8944641691116.html#/15-dial_color-green

There's the option to choose the dial colour on here.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Crezo said:


> https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/53-360-62-mas-shark-8944641691116.html#/15-dial_color-green
> 
> There's the option to choose the dial colour on here.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was thinking the green had a gold/bronze color case


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

Has anyone picked up the fitted bracelet for this? It would be great to hear some opinions on it. I have small wrists and 48MM lug-to-lug is already close to my limit, so my concern is that the fitted end links will extend the lug-to-lug out a bit too far.


----------



## Aske (Oct 15, 2016)

My watch today arrived


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

cde137 said:


> Has anyone picked up the fitted bracelet for this? It would be great to hear some opinions on it. I have small wrists and 48MM lug-to-lug is already close to my limit, so my concern is that the fitted end links will extend the lug-to-lug out a bit too far.


I got the steel band. The pic shows a small gap because I reused the original spring bars. The ones that came with the bracelet have pins that don't fit the holes in the case. I ordered fat spring bars with the thinner pins to get the right fit between the case and band. I'll post a pic when I swap in the new bars. 









New pic with the correct fat spring bars with .8mm ends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

cde137 said:


> Has anyone picked up the fitted bracelet for this? It would be great to hear some opinions on it. I have small wrists and 48MM lug-to-lug is already close to my limit, so my concern is that the fitted end links will extend the lug-to-lug out a bit too far.


It is a chunky bracelet, extends the lug to lug out to about 52-54 but does slope down and hugs the wrist. The clasp is quite bulky about 21mm. It sits ok on my 7.25 wrist, but wish the bracelet tapered a bit and clasp not so big I think the lug to lug should be ok as it slopes.


----------



## Aske (Oct 15, 2016)

driver1969 said:


> I got the steel band. The pic shows a small gap because I reused the original spring bars. The ones that came with the bracelet have pins that don't fit the holes in the case. I ordered fat spring bars with the thinner pins to get the right fit between the case and band. I'll post a pic when I swap in the new bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you source the bracelet?


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aske said:


> Where did you source the bracelet?


I purchased at WR Watches. It took about two weeks to reach Florida. Came well packaged, nothing fancy just bulk packaging.

By the way, I had some trouble sizing the band because the pins were super tight. It's the type that has an inner tube that catches the pin, similar to some pricey Omega bands. Fairly well made but definitely hard to work with.

wrwatches.com

They seem to have an extensive inventory of affordable eye candy and some nice bands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks for providing some info on the bracelet. That’s odd that you have to swap in different spring bars, were the correct fat spring bars included or did you have to order them separately?


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

They include spring bars but they’re sized to 1.0mm tips and don’t enter the drilled lugs, so I had to order new bars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry new to this thread, is the San Martin basically the same brand as Sharkey and LJM ?


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

maki57 said:


> Missed opportunity for irony by not putting a 9015 inside instead.


Sorry new to this, but what is the difference in terms of performance and function between the 9015 and NH35/6?


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Crezo said:


> https://www.heimdallr.watch/. Direct from the manufacturer.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Sorry, the more I read the more confused I am. Is this brand the same as San Martin? Or are they different factories just all happen to be making the 62MAS homages?


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

btcity380 said:


> Sorry new to this, but what is the difference in terms of performance and function between the 9015 and NH35/6?


9015 is a hi-beat movement. Generally more accurate.
NH35 has bidirectional winding.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Haimdallr, san martin, proxima and himq are all the same company. They use the same cases and internals, but tend to do slightly different dials and bezels.

I have no idea why there are so many different names though 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

hanif.rayney said:


> 9015 is a hi-beat movement. Generally more accurate.
> NH35 has bidirectional winding.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!!

So 9015 is a single directional auto winding movement? What is the down side of that? charges slower by comparison I guess?


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

btcity380 said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> So 9015 is a single directional auto winding movement? What is the down side of that? charges slower by comparison I guess?


That's correct. And it makes a difference if you put it on a winder

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

btcity380 said:


> Sorry new to this thread, is the San Martin basically the same brand as Sharkey and LJM ?


From what I have gathered, they are different brands. But probably from a single supplier. Himq for example was at first reselling Sharkey (Heimdallr) watches, then decided to create their own brand using the same supplier. Himq then decided to change their brand name to Proxima. I suspect San Martin is the supplier, and have their own brand as well. LTM seems like San Martin's child brand. Merkur and FiftyFour are probably making their own watches, like San Martin.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14532295
> 
> 
> View attachment 14532297
> ...


Trying to decide between the green dial or the black. I was leaning black, but this picture sure makes the green look good.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dennisbible said:


> Trying to decide between the green dial or the black. I was leaning black, but this picture sure makes the green look good.



















the green is fun and funky, as long as you don't require it to match a lot =)


----------



## bshark (Dec 7, 2019)

My Sharkey 62 Mas arrived today in Black - love the watch. I do appear to have a crown that is a bit 'free-moving', doesn't feel solid and it quite difficult to screw in closed.

Has anyone else experienced this OR have I Just been unlucky?

This


----------



## bshark (Dec 7, 2019)

My Sharkey 62 Mas arrived today in Black - love the watch. I do appear to have a crown that is a bit 'free-moving', doesn't feel solid and it quite difficult to screw in closed.

Has anyone else experienced this OR have I Just been unlucky?

This


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

bshark said:


> My Sharkey 62 Mas arrived today in Black - love the watch. I do appear to have a crown that is a bit 'free-moving', doesn't feel solid and it quite difficult to screw in closed.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this OR have I Just been unlucky?
> 
> This


Mine does not have that issue. If you bought it new, you can probably send it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

hanif.rayney said:


> From what I have gathered, they are different brands. But probably from a single supplier. Himq for example was at first reselling Sharkey (Heimdallr) watches, then decided to create their own brand using the same supplier. Himq then decided to change their brand name to Proxima. I suspect San Martin is the supplier, and have their own brand as well. LTM seems like San Martin's child brand. Merkur and FiftyFour are probably making their own watches, like San Martin.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I believe that to be the case.

Lots of brands under the master manufacturer's umbrella. A former forumite from China and I corresponded on here and via What's App for a short while and this person sent me lots of confirming info and pics pertaining to almost all the brands , including a number of "Swiss Made " well known brands, made under their roof. When I asked about Himq, Heimdallr, Sharkey, Merkur and others...the response was 'we make ALL of them'.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

heimdallr website lists these as ceramic bezel.... was this always the case? i thought the early ones were specifically aluminum... did they change or have they always been ceramic?


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Steve0 said:


> I believe that to be the case.
> 
> Lots of brands under the master manufacturer's umbrella. A former forumite from China and I corresponded on here and via What's App for a short while and this person sent me lots of confirming info and pics pertaining to almost all the brands , including a number of "Swiss Made " well known brands, made under their roof. When I asked about Himq, Heimdallr, Sharkey, Merkur and others...the response was 'we make ALL of them'.


That's interesting information. Thanks. I've never really understood the relationship between these brands. So what is the name of the company or factory that makes them all. That would be interesting to know.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

peternic1 said:


> That's interesting information. Thanks. I've never really understood the relationship between these brands. So what is the name of the company or factory that makes them all. That would be interesting to know.


Sent you a PM with that info.

Cheers!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Steve0 said:


> Sent you a PM with that info.
> 
> Cheers!


I'm interested to know too. Can you PM me please.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Steve0 said:


> Sent you a PM with that info.


Could I get this info too please? Please PM. Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Could I get this info too please? Please PM. Thanks.


Me too please. Thanks!

As owner of Hima, Sharkey, San Martin, Heimdallr watches, I would like to know who is making what.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Me too please. Thanks!
> 
> As owner of Hima, Sharkey, San Martin, Heimdallr watches, I would like to know who is making what.


PM sent. please respect confidentiality, thanks.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Could I get this info too please? Please PM. Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Steve0 said:


> Sent you a PM with that info.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Steve0, can you PM me the info too please.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Steve0 

Would you mind helping sending that information to me as well? I've had a few of these different brands as well and have been impressed with their build quality. 


Thank you very much.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

just curious; why would this need to be a secret?

(sorry... it's just an honest question =\ )


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> just curious; why would this need to be a secret?
> 
> (sorry... it's just an honest question =\ )


No secret, really. But as the person accountable, I gave my word on some of what was shared by the watch manufacturing rep. The info shared with me included a few popular watch brands thought to be made in Europe ...read Swiss Made which in reality aren't entirely that. Those brands owners may or may not appreciate the origin of their brand. I have already witnessed enough negativity and bashing to not publicly post the possibly volatile information. That's all. No real investment other than my integrity or lack thereof and being the catalyst of a mudslinging mess.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Steve0 said:


> ...a few popular watch brands thought to be ...Swiss Made which in reality aren't entirely that. Those brands owners may or may not appreciate the origin of their brand.


Last week I watched an old British murder mystery movie made in the 60's about a girl who was (genetically) black but could pass for white.
Interesting parallel.
And annoying too, that this kind of mentality just won't go away.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Last week I watched an old British murder mystery movie made in the 60's about a girl who was (genetically) black but could pass for white.
> Interesting parallel.
> And annoying too, that this kind of mentality just won't go away.


Yeah, all those tag and omega owners don't need to know the truth.


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> just curious; why would this need to be a secret?
> 
> (sorry... it's just an honest question =\ )


This crowd cropped up in my inbox this morning: Watch Factory Custom Luxury OEM/ODM Stainless Steel Watches
There's an awful lot of familiar looking watches there! And they'll do OEM branding for quantity orders.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Yeah, all those tag and omega owners don't need to know the truth.


Too Funny!!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

A regular one stop shop, right?


----------



## mls64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Steve0 said:


> A regular one stop shop, right?


Yeah, and they turn up on the Heimdallr blacklist: https://www.heimdallr.watch/content/12-blacklist


----------



## mls64 (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw an eBay listing for a Merkur, and in the ad they claim that it is made by the OEM for JLC's watch cases. Interesting.


----------

